# Pakistan before 90s



## dexter

*Karachi’s congested Merewether Tower area in 1976. A badly managed economy (through haphazard nationalisation), and the reluctance of the private sector to invest in the city’s once thriving businesses strengthened the unregulated aspects of a growing informal economy that began to serve the needs of the city’s population. The flip side of this informal economic enterprise was the creeping corruption in the police and other government institutions that began to extort money from these unfettered and informal businesses.*






*The American contingent parade past spectators at the 1980 ‘Karachi Olympics’: Zia’s dictatorship managed to strengthen itself soon after the Soviet forces invaded neighbouring Afghanistan in December 1979. Once the US resolved to oppose the Soviet invasion, it (along with Saudi Arabia), began pumping in an unprecedented amount of financial and military aid into Pakistan*






*President Lyndon Johnson Meets Ayub Khan in Karachi, Pakistan, 1960s





Two hippie tourists at a tea shop in Sibi, Balochistan, in 1972. .
Today, traveling to a Baloch town like the one in the picture has become a no-go area even for Pakistanis! (Photo courtesy Rory McLane)






Crowd at a cricket Test match being played at Karachi’s National Stadium in 1976.






This is a 1967 press ad published in LIFE magazine for the American insurance company, Continental Insurance.
The number of American and British tourists visiting Pakistan began to grow from the early 1960s. The trend hit a peak in the late 1970s before starting to dwindle and peter out in the mid-1980s.
It (in a tongue-in-cheek manner) addresses those traveling to Karachi and getting injured during a ‘camel crash.






Altaf Gohar and Khalid Hassan with Noble Prize winning Pakistani scientist, Dr. Abdus Salam (centre) in the late 1970s.






A serene image of Peshawar’s famous ‘Kisa Kahani Bazaar’ (Storytellers’ Market) in 1972. A culturally rich and ancient marketplace, the area has continuously come under terrorist attacks by Islamist militants ever since the early 2000s now at peace.






A poster of 1973 film ‘Operation Pakistan.’ A B-grade film made by a Greek director, the film was released in Pakistan in 1973. It is about the adventures of an FBI agent who tracks down hashish smugglers in Turkey, Iran and Pakistan. The characters of Pakistanis (seen below left) were all played by amateur Pakistani actors. The film was a box-office flop






A 1972 picture showing European visitors and local Christians seen during a passing out ceremony at a Catholic school in Rawalpindi. –Picture courtesy John Meacham.
*





*British journalist, Tom Waghorn, seen here typing a report while sitting on the slopes of Torkhum near the Pakistan -Afghanistan Border*






*European tourists take a walk at Lahore’s Shalimar Gardens, 1966





The premier of ‘Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom’ at Karachi’s Nishat Cinema, 1984. In 2012, the cinema was burned down by religious fanatics






Current Pakistani Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif, poses with his car as a young man in late 1960s






Natives of a Sindhi village drench a European tourist with cold water from a well to beat the summer heat (1973)






Western tourists wait at a bus stand in Sibi, Balochistan (1975).






Legendary boxer, Muhammad Ali, arrives at a college in Lahore during his 1988 visit to Pakistan.






MQM Chief, Altaf Hussain, at MQM member, Farooq Sattar’s wedding in Karachi.






Famous American film actor and star, Robert Di Nero (left) during a pleasure trip in Chitral, north Pakistan.






LP cover of Nazia and Zoheb Hassan’s first album, ‘Disco Dewane’ (1980).*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
52


----------



## dexter

*1974 photo showing famous Karachi pop band the In-Crowed performing at the Playboy nightclub on Karachi’s Club Road. The club was closed down in 1977.






The interior of a Jewish synagogue that was situated in Karachi’s Ranchore Lines area. The synagogue was regularly frequented by a small Jew community that resided in the city but migrated to United States and Israel soon after the creation of Jewish State.






A 1955 photograph of famous American painter and illustrator, Norman Rockwell, on a boat with a press photographer (right) and a Sindhi fisherman (left) at Karachi’s famous Kemari area.






Pakistanis and tourists wine and dine at Karachi’s Beach Luxury Hotel in 1969.






The Queen of England, Elizabeth, riding with Pakistani head of state, Field Marshal Ayub Khan, in an open-top car through the streets of the Saddar in Karachi during her visit in 1961.






A 1966 photo of the beautiful Punjab University in Lahore. Notice the double-decker bus. Such buses were quite common in Lahore till the late 1960s






Cover of a 1972 PIA Wine & Spirits menu.
Between 1962 and 1978, PIA was continuously placed on various 10 Best Airlines of the World lists.






American tourists enjoying a ride on a tanga in Rawalpindi in 1975.






A 1961 poster published by the Tourism Board of Pakistan to attract western tourists to visit the capital city of the rugged Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, Peshawar.

Although the poster showed Pashtun tribesmen with rifles, they were not allowed to carry them in the city






Karachi 1961: Brand new buildings and roads in the city began to emerge in the 1960s. The government of Field Martial Ayub Khan that came into power through a military coup in 1958 unfolded aggressive industrialisation and business-friendly policies, and Karachi became a natural city for the government to solidify its economic policies*

Reactions: Like Like:
41


----------



## Bas_kya_bhai

secular pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Faisal Mosque 1983: Shaped like a desert Bedouin's tent, the largest mosque in South Asia, the Faisal Mosque was the largest mosque in the world from 1986 until 1993. Construction of the mosque began in 1976 and completed in 1986, at a cost of over 130 million Saudi riyals (approximately 120 million USD today.*
*





Future US President Barak Obama visited Karachi as a visiting university student and stayed with a roommate of his in Karachi (1981).
Photographer's own copyright






Nawab Akber Bugti and the Premier Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto in Quetta.






The Cricketing heroes of 90's.






The Pakistan Cricket team celebrate the winning of its first major trophy, Sharjah, 1986. (from Left): Abdul Qadir, Mohsin Kamal, Javed Miandad, Mansoor Ilahi, Imran Khan, Wasim Akram and Mansoor Akhtar






Pioneers of the new wave of Pakistani pop music, the Vital Signs in 1989






Western tourists enjoying a few rounds at a restaurant Karachi’s Tariq Road, 1975.






The cover of a 1967 issue of the National Geographic. It had a special photo feature on Pakistan’s tourist resorts, wildlife and politics. The cover shows two Pakistani women on a swing. One’s from a village in the Punjab (part of West Pakistan) and the other from a village in the Bengali-dominated East Pakistan.






Pakistani pop band, The Strings in 1989. They were part of the first wave of new Pakistani pop bands that dominated the charts in the 1990s.






Benazir Bhutto waves to the crowd at her wedding reception in Lyari, Karachi in 1986.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
43


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Najanay Pakistan ko kis ki nazar lag gai hay

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HttpError

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Najanay Pakistan ko kis ki nazar lag gai hay



Humari Or Indians ki

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dexter

*Young American and European tourists with locals at a restaurant in Ziarat, Balochistan, in 1973.





A 1989 magazine centrefold of Pakistan’s deadly pace attack of the late 1980s: Wasim Akram, Imran Khan, Waqar Younis and Aqib Javed.






Tourism peaked in Pakistan in 1974-75. Over a million tourists passed through or landed in Pakistan between these two years. The government declared tourism to be an industry. To mark the occasion, the Ministry of Tourism issued a special stamp to celebrate Pakistan becoming a popular tourist spot in the South Asian region.






Western tourists near the Attock Bridge in Punjab in 1982.






Karachi’s Frere Hall and Garden with Queen Victoria’s statue in 1942.






Future Prime Minister of Pakistan Nawaz Sharif during his youth.






1980s: Sultan Rahi ("Maula Jutt") and Muhammad Ali.






1962: Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip with Miangul Abdul Haq Jahanzeb (Wali-e-Swat). Qudratullah Shahab in the background - #Swat #Pakistan






PIA Vickers Viscount plane: Served for almost 2 decades and finally grounded in 2005 Multan crash incident






Young Inzimam,waqar younus.
The Boy is now a renowned singer*

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Bas_kya_bhai

The premier of ‘Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom’ at Karachi’s Nishat Cinema, 1984. In 2012, the cinema was burned down by religious fanatics


HttpError said:


> Humari Or Indians ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Paris? Istanbul? Kuwait? Nairobi? Baghdad? Doha? Bahrain? Jeddah? PIA was among the top ten airlines during 1960's.*






*Mid 1950s: Glorious Past - Public Enclosure of Chaklala International Airport





Ever used LUX? Pakistani actress Sabia in LUX add






Lining up for a marathon in Karachi: A scene from 1970's






General Zia receiving a Pope. The historical visit took place in 1980's during Zia's regime.






1980s: Tourists enjoying Tea in Ziarat - Balochistan






1970s: "Koko korina" - Rock n' Roll star of #Pakistan - Waheed Murad in his study room.
Waheed Murad (2 October 1938 – 23 November 1983) was a legendary Pakistani film actor, producer and script writer. Waheed is considered to be one of the most famous and influential actors of South Asia and one of the pioneering Rock n' Roll stars of Pakistan. Due to his romantic and subtle style of acting, he became famously known as the 'Chocolate Hero' and 'Lady Killer'. His hair cut, dressing style and even his conversation style were very popular among the youth. One can say that he was becoming the cultural icon of the Pakistani Film Industry






The openers of Pakistan Cricket Team. BUTT sports was famous for its sporting equipment






1960s: Tourists enjoying roadside lunch on Quetta - Nushki Road near Galangoor






Foreigners traveling through a local bus in 1970's across NWFP now know Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## HttpError

Bas_kya_bhai said:


> The premier of ‘Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom’ at Karachi’s Nishat Cinema, 1984. In 2012, the cinema was burned down by religious fanatics



That's why I said, we are the ones to blame for the current situation of this country  We the People

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bas_kya_bhai

robert di niro.... ns with his car looks good, man.pakistan's glorious past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*THe funny thing about this picture is that Pindi still hasn't changed much*
*





Pakistani Currency through ages






A 1970 American magazine ad for Palizzie Shoes. The caption reads: No Karachi Cobra in my size?’

Shoes made from real snake skin imported by western countries from Pakistan (especially Sindh) were hugely popular with the Western fashionistas till clothing and shoes made with real animal skins and furs were thankfully banned






Pakistani models posing as Punjab’s village womenfolk during an international cultural exchange event in 1969.*
*





A 1965 vinyl recording of the song ‘Karachi’ written and performed by popular American jazz ensemble, Maurice Miller Trio.






A 1970 press ad of a perfume named after Lahore’s historic Shalimar Garden.






A 1973 PIA brochure promoting tourism to the site of one of the oldest civilizations in the world, the Mohenjodaro (located in the Sindh province of Pakistan). In the late 1960s and early 1970s, the tourist traffic from abroad and from within Pakistan to Mohenjodaro grew rapidly, so much so that the government built an airport, rest houses and small hotels near the site and began running regular flights there. However, ever since the 1990s, the number of tourists to the site steadily declined and so did the number of flights.







From 1970 till about 1985, T-shirts of most famous Western rock and pop groups were almost all made and exported from Pakistan. T-Shirt makers in Pakistan got orders from the management and marketers representing major rock musicians such as Rolling Stone, Pink Floyd, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles, Aerosmith, etc, and thousands of these T-Shirts were exported to the US and the UK and ended up being sold outside concert halls and arenas in various Western countries.*






*Imran Khan signing an autograph for a young fan in Lahore just before the start of the Pakistan-India series of 1978






A group of Western tourists push a broken-down truck on Lahore’s Grand Trunk Road (1974)*

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

My favorite drama serial "Aeynak wala Jin"

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Green Arrow

Amazing, Where did that Pakistan disappear?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

*A western tourist dressed like a local poses with a group of Pushtun children (and a man) outside a shop in the Bara area of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (1975).






A group of hippie travellers enjoying Pakistani beer at a rest house in North Pakistan (1974).






A vintage 1969 coaster of Pakistani beer brand, Murree. This particular coaster is from the bar at Karachi’s Excelsior Club that was situated in the Saddar area but forced to close down in 1977.






Western tourists entering Pakistan from Afghanistan on a bus in 1975





A 1965 tourism brochure published by the government for tourists interested in visiting the historic Gandhara site (for ancient Buddhist art and artifacts) in the Khayber Pukhtunkhwa province (formerly NWFP).






The women on the cover of the May 1972 issue of Pakistan's The Herald look like they could be in Miami or Athens. The magazine initially focused on the changing fashion and social trends of urban Pakistani youth.






A 1978 French release of an album by famous Pakistani Qawali group, the Sabri Brothers






A young 8-year-old Shahrukh Khan (current Bollywood star) visited Pakistan with his family (as a tourist) in 1973. Here he is seen during his family’s visit to Swat. –Picture courtesy Luqman Ghauri.






Cover of a live album by popular Indian ghazal duo, Jagjit and Chitra. The album was recording during one of the many live concerts the duo played during their tour of Pakistan in 1978






A European tourist with two students of the Peshawar University in an old street of Peshawar (1974).*

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Mercenary

Sad to see how far back Pakistan has regressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiptullha

Green Arrow said:


> Amazing, Where did that Pakistan disappear?



Pakistan didn't disappear. The white people and the 1% just left.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*A 1963 brochure printed by the government of Pakistan. The influx of western tourists arriving in the country had risen by the time this brochure was published. It contained maps and names of famous tourist spots, beaches, mountain resorts, hotels, nightclubs and bars in the country (both in West and former East Pakistan).*
*





An American Christian evangelist addressing Pakistani Christians and converts in a village near Abbotabad in 1977. -Picture courtesy Williamson






A European tourist family outside a rest house in Murree, 1974.






A special stamp released by the government of Pakistan to mark the centenary of St. Patrick’s Cathedral in Karachi (1978).






A 1974 photograph showing the inside of a ‘hashish house’ in Quetta.






The December 1971 cover of Time magazine. The main story detailed the breaking away of former East Pakistan (after a bloody civil war with the West Pakistan army) . The picture is that of a Bengali militant celebrating the defeat of the West Pakistan military.






A college student poses in front of a street in Quetta in 1972.

Today, Quetta is plagued by brutal violence involving Sunni sectarian outfits, Baloch nationalist groups and the Pakistan military.






Tourists enjoy a buggy ride outside Peshawar’s Hotel Intercontinental (1975).






This poster attacking the ‘imperialist grip of the American CIA’ over various ‘third world countries’ (including Pakistan) began appearing on the walls of colleges and universities of Karachi and Lahore in 1968. The poster was originally designed in South America but was reproduced in Pakistan by radical leftist student groups during their movement against the Ayub Khan dictatorship (1968-69). –Poster courtesy Rashid Chaudhry.






VHS cover of Pakistan’s first horror and ‘X-rated’ film, Zinda Laash (The Living Dead). Released in 1967, the film was a huge hit in an era when the Pakistan’s film industry was dishing out an average of 50 films a year, most of them romantic fantasies.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Spade

HttpError said:


> Humari Or Indians ki


Don't blame your mismanagement on Indians, please..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

the day we detonate the N bombs., we sign our death warrant as a country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

nice pics @dexter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*





A 1955 bottle of Pakola. Every Pakistani knows about Pakola Ice-Cream Soda. The bright green coloured soft-drink that is also hailed (unofficially, though) to be ‘Pakistan’s national soft-drink.’

But for the first few years Pakola struggled to find a market for itself that was packed with popular soft-drinks such as Coca-Cola, 7Up and Bubble-Up.
Then in 1955 it even had to print the words ‘Non-Alcoholic’ on its bottles because thanks to its striking colour, some stores (in Karachi) actually began storing it alongside their stock of alcoholic beverages!

By the 1970s however, Pakola finally established itself as a popular soft-drink






Marriot, 1977: This is a 1977 photograph showing Islamabad’s Marriot Hotel (then called Holiday Inn) being constructed. Almost three decades later this famous hotel was blown up by suicide bombers and/or psychotics who were in a hurry to reach the rooms their handlers had booked for them in paradise.






A vibrant 1973 poster prepared and printed by the Pakistan Ministry of Tourism to attract tourism to the city of Lahore.






A copy of famous spy novelist, Edward S. Arron’s 1962 book ‘Assignment Karachi.’

The book was one of the many he wrote that involved the adventures of CIA agent Sam Durell in various cities across the world.

This novel, which narrated the tale of Durell working with Pakistani authorities to capture Soviet-backed henchmen, became an instant best-seller in Pakistan.

However, in a quirky twist, some copies of this novel were set on fire by pro-Soviet leftist students during a demonstration (at the Karachi University) against Ayub Khan’s education policy in 1962.






A 1967 tourism poster for Karachi (printed by American airline Pan Am and used in Europe and the US).






A special stamp released by government of Pakistan in 1973, to plead the return of the 90,000 Pakistani prisoners of war captured by the Indian forces during the 1971 war.

Pakistan lost its eastern wing (East Pakistan) in the war. The break gave birth to Bangladesh.






A 1970 copy of a paperback version of the conspiratorial (and fictitious) book, ‘Protocols of Zion,’ printed in Pakistan in 1969.

The Protocols, a book describing a Jewish conspiracy to take over the world, first appeared in Russia in 1903. It was written by an obscure Russian anti-Semite author (most probably as a novel), but was given a whole new angle and widespread publicity by anti-Semite American industrial tycoons like Henry Ford and then by the Nazi regime in Germany






Two hippie tourists at a tea shop in Sibi, Balochistan, in 1972. .

Today, traveling to a Baloch town like the one in the picture has become a no-go area even for Pakistanis! (Photo courtesy Rory McLane)






Karachi’s ‘Three Swords’ area in 1974. It was ‘beautified’ during the Bhutto regime but today has become a busy and congested artery connecting Clifton with the centre of the city. It was during the Bhutto government that the city’s first three-lane roads were constructed (Shara-e-Faisal), dotted with trees; the Clifton area was further beautified; foundation of the country’s first steel mill laid (in Karachi); and the construction of a large casino started (near the shores of the Clifton Beach) to accommodate the ever-growing traffic of European, American and Arab tourists






Urdu news being delivered from Pakistan Television’s Karachi Studios (1974)*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## qamar1990

dexter said:


> View attachment 122118
> 
> 
> *Young American and European tourists with locals at a restaurant in Ziarat, Balochistan, in 1973.
> View attachment 122119
> 
> 
> A 1989 magazine centrefold of Pakistan’s deadly pace attack of the late 1980s: Wasim Akram, Imran Khan, Waqar Younis and Aqib Javed.
> 
> View attachment 122120
> 
> 
> Tourism peaked in Pakistan in 1974-75. Over a million tourists passed through or landed in Pakistan between these two years. The government declared tourism to be an industry. To mark the occasion, the Ministry of Tourism issued a special stamp to celebrate Pakistan becoming a popular tourist spot in the South Asian region.
> 
> View attachment 122121
> 
> 
> Western tourists near the Attock Bridge in Punjab in 1982.
> 
> View attachment 122122
> 
> 
> Karachi’s Frere Hall and Garden with Queen Victoria’s statue in 1942.
> 
> View attachment 122123
> 
> 
> Future Prime Minister of Pakistan Nawaz Sharif during his youth.
> 
> View attachment 122124
> 
> 
> 1980s: Sultan Rahi ("Maula Jutt") and Muhammad Ali.
> 
> View attachment 122125
> 
> 
> 1962: Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip with Miangul Abdul Haq Jahanzeb (Wali-e-Swat). Qudratullah Shahab in the background - #Swat #Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 122126
> 
> 
> PIA Vickers Viscount plane: Served for almost 2 decades and finally grounded in 2005 Multan crash incident
> 
> View attachment 122127
> 
> 
> Young Inzimam,waqar younus.
> The Boy is now a renowned singer*


who is the boy with inzi and waqar


----------



## dexter

*Guard at US Embassy entrance Karachi in 50s





American Consulate #Lahore in 1964






Pakistani team autographs ..... 1976-77 in Australia






Multan in 70s






(Back Row, from left to right) David Houghton of Zimbabwe, Keppler Wessels of South Africa, Mohammed Azharuddin of India, Richie Richardson of the West Indies and Aravinda De Silva of Sri Lanka, (Front Row, from left to right) Martin Crowe of New Zealand, Allan Border of Australia, Graham Gooch of England and Imran Khan of Pakistan during the World Cup Opening Ceremony held on February 22, 1992 in Sydney, Australia.






NATIONAL BANK #Karachi in late 70s






Legends of PTV QAVI KHAN AND ISMAIL TARA






Near islamia college karachi






16 years old Afridi with my cousin - Sydney, Australia - 1996






Evergreen Chacha Jee Mustansar Hussain Tarar - LEGEND at Lake Como on the border of Italy/Switzerland in 50s

*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

rockstar08 said:


> the day we detonate the N bombs., we sign our death warrant as a country


Our country started to get weaken when corrupt politicians came to power,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Elegance : Quaid-e-Azam Love you sir *
*Enough for today

*

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## rockstar08

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Our country started to get weaken when our corrupt politicians came to power,



corrupt countries are so many ... but not everyone is facing the challenging of WOT . 
this all start when we go against the world and make N-weapons , and 2 years later , we see Americans sitting next to us  
not everything is co-incidence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

Stunning pics! but then came Zia and the sickening wahabi primitive ideology which is now what the world see in Pakistan not to mention the 1000 yearr war Bhutto promised to wage on India for Kashmir has given rise to thousands of jihads some of which have turned against the state. The damage has been done and it is too late now for Pakistan to change it's course as the jihads mullah brigade has more power than IK, NS or any other political leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FaujHistorian

Green Arrow said:


> Amazing, Where did that Pakistan disappear?




it has not. 

We are too busy with dharna marna to look at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

Things went downhill in Pakistan when Zia ul Haq came to power in Pakistan.

He is the worst thing to ever happen to Pakistan by making Extremist Islamic parties main stream.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Princess diana in Pakistan along with Imran khan and his wife Jamaima.











Princess diana photo with a young patient in Pakistan






Picture of Princess Diana with our Gullu Police

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Princess diana in Pakistan along with Imran khan and his wife Jamaima.
> 
> View attachment 122295
> View attachment 122294
> 
> 
> 
> Princess diana photo with a young patient in Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 122297
> 
> 
> Picture of Princess Diana with our Gullu Police
> View attachment 122296




Sadly Diana is gone, Jamima is divorced, Imran is frustrated doing dharna, rona, dhona. 

What a sad ending for all three.



Pakistani shaheens said:


> Our country started to get weaken when corrupt politicians came to power,



to be specific when Islamo-socialism occupied Pakistan. 

And that happened in the hands of commie bhutto.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

[quote="Pakistani shaheens, post: 6271693, member: 156460"

Picture of Princess Diana with our Gullu Police
View attachment 122296
[/quote]

Oh bhai, this picture is with Frontier Constabulary (F.C) during her visit to FATA back then. On her right is Major General Khalid Maqbool, who later became Lt. General and Corps Commander Lahore also. After his retirement he also remained Governor of Punjab during Musharraf Era.

Gullu Baatain apki

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

I was hearing an interview of Zia Shahid. He said during Ayub Khan era, he was in college and inspired from Communist politics. Industrialization was going on at time and the favorite topic of Commies back then was that "Laborer are not getting anything while all the money is accumulating in the hands of few industrialists"

Zia Shahid said that he and others young Socialists favorite theme was to Wall chalked walls around the city with "Ayub ko phansi do" and "Kutta Kutta Ayub Kutta". Cutting the talk short, Zia Shaid said that at height of anti-Ayub protests he has a chance to meet Ayub Khan in person. He frankly asked me to tell him what is behind all this propaganda. Zia Shahid said that i talk every thing that has been memorized by me about benefits of Communism and plight of Laborers. The "muzzalims" of evil industrialists.

Zia Shahid says Ayub Khan gave a long laugh at what i said, and then just said look young man, there are stages of Socioeconomic reforms. If you dont have the industry in first place, you will not have jobs and nor any laborers. Labor laws and benefits only make sense if you have the industries in first place. For industries to develop you will have to give benefits to investors.

This is what happened that Bhutto reversed every kind of development through his Nationalization policies. He was the person to blame the most for starting Caste and language based politics in Pakistan. He was the one who started Sindi vs Mohajjar bullshit in first place. The seeds he sowed in early 70's, were adequately watered, fertilized and genetically modified during Zia era. Our Country was plunged into a shit-hole of religious, Caste, Creed and Provincial based politics. We started involving Others (USA, UK, Saudis) in our internal matters for mediation and advice.

Sadly we are now harvesting that crop. It is a 40 year relentless effort of our great politicians and Generals, which fruit we are now enjoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## FNFAL

Beautiful pics. It appears when the nation was younger, it was by far more vibrant and welcoming.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## iffee100

nice memories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Some popular TV shows :*

*50/50*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136780713163586





*ALPHA BRAVO CHARLIE:*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137134259794898





Soona Soona Jevan apna by Alamgir in *Aangan Terha Drama*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137345386440452





*Voltron: Defender of the Universe*
whole week we used to wait for this cartoon ,It used to come on Thursday or Wednesday on PTV, Enjoy 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137400436434947





*Alif Noon *- Barbershop
A comedy clip from Alif Noon aired in 1980's, directed by Kamal Ahmed Rizvi.
Kamal Ahmed's literary skills in this series may never be matched by any comedy show in the new era of private channels and has made him in fact immortal.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138839839624340





*A Team* - Intro
The A-Team is an American action-adventure television series that was also aired in Pakistan in 90's. It was among a popular TV series at that time in Pakistan and had a large viewership. This TV series had total of 5 seasons originally aired from 1983-87.
A-Team is also known for its exclusive Cast & Characters which included:
- Mr. T as B.A. "Baracus"
- George Peppard as John "Hannibal" Smith 
- Dwight Schultz as H.M. "Murdock"
- Dirk Benedict as "Faceman"
A feature film based on the series was released in June 2010 Starring Liam Neeson, Bradley Cooper and others.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138739819634342

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

*Small wonder intro
*
One of the famous American Tv show "Small wonder" was aired in mid 90s in Pakistan.
Story: Father Ted Lawson creates a robot, Vicki (played by Tiffany Brissette). The family--Ted, Joan and Jamie--keep Vicki's identity secret, and pretend that she is their daughter. Harriet, their nosy and annoying neighbor, has a crush on Jamie . Her dad, Brandon Brindle, is Ted's boss; Brandon stole credit for Ted's ideas. It was Written by James H. Vipond.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=139068262934831





*A clip from Drama Sunehray Din*

Sunehray Din was an incredible drama series by Showman(Shoaib Mansoor) of 90s . It was based on the life of the cadets in Pakistan Military Academy Kakul 
Drama series was so much popular that every age used to enjoy it. Though main characters like Gulsher, Faraz, Kashif were not that much mature enough for acting but they used this series well as a platform for practice and showed their maturity in ALPHA BRAVO CHARLIE. Series was a mixture of information, entertainment and humor, It is regarded as one of the most well-done and famous drama series ever produced in Pakistan’s television history.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138940616280929





*Camp candy Intro*
ONE QUESTION FOR YOU FOLKS : If we compare Camp Candy with today's cartoons which are full in colors and animations yet we still miss cartoons like camp candy though they were not that much high in animations and colors ?????????. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=139774212864236





*Manimal intro*

Manimal was an American action–adventure series. The show centers on the character Dr. Jonathan Chase, a shape-shifting man who possessed the ability to turn himself into any animal he chose.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=140577589450565





*Last Scene - Quratul Ain (Aik Mohabbat Sau Afsanay)*
A heart touching and an unforgettable last Scene of "Quratul Ain" from Ashfaq Ahmeds "Aik Mohabbat Sau Afsanay". Hats off to Ashfaq Ahmed. Perhaps Pakistan will never get a great writer like him. May Allah SWT grant him Jannat ul Firdous.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=139664826208508





*Swat Kats*
Intro of Swat Kats used to aired on Cartoon Network. Kya din thay 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=139691819539142

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PurpleButcher

Zia.. why were you ever born?

The Great Polarizer of our Society!... He divided our society into shia/sunni... he created mqm to kick ppp... jihadists and shit.... pml corrupt leaders..... now our society is so much divided its difficult to see it united and vibrant again


----------



## dexter

How many of you remember this wonderful intro of drama *(TANHAiYAN)*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136636746511316





Scooby Doobie Doo*
we used to love these 3pm to 6pm session 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136652233176434





*denver *
we used o dance like tht too...the neck movement...it was a cool move back then..hahaha





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136652626509728





*Captain Planet*
everybody wants to be MARTIN... classrooms mein lartay thay who's best in these five planeeters 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136669676508023





Theek 5:30pm... Its *JOhny Quest* time... I used to like haji and Race





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136670359841288





we used to love this *Meena* cartoon Mithu was very shararti and bonga  , very informative show





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136674363174221

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IceCold

The more i see it the more i hate it (Todays Pakistan) Zia destroyed what could have been one of the best moderate and progressive country of the world. Successive pathetic regimes of PPP and PML further destroyed this once beautiful country.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FaujHistorian

IceCold said:


> The more i see it the more i hate it (Todays Pakistan) Zia destroyed what could have been one of the best moderate and progressive country of the world. Successive pathetic regimes of PPP and PML further destroyed this once beautiful country.



Naaah. 

Zia is a favorite whipping boy for sure. 

But the real blame goes on us the educated elite. 

We are the ones who made Mullah Ghazi as shaheed, even when Mush tried to get the country out of Islamist hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

i learned lots of things from *NOPO Y GONTANA*... PTV2 per aata tha na??? 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136676239840700





khaja saaen... *Khul ja sim sim* 
Pakistani version of *Sesame Street





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136673979840926





Ainak Wala Jin -* KARkar NANI





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136725829835741





*Rozi *(Moin Akhter Special) - PTV Classic Drama
Watch this exclusive clip of PTV Classic Drama "Rozi". Moin Akhtar’s memorable role in Rozi Drama made him unforgettable all time. Rozi is one of the successful Drama in Pakistan television's history. Cast included Moin Akhter, Fazeela Qazi, Lateef Kapadia, Akber Subhani, Fareeha Altaf and Sultan Khan. It was written by Imran Saleem and was directed and produced by great Sahira Kazmi.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136972133144444





*The Gumby Adventures*
In those times cartoon were very simple to understand and every age used to enjoy it ...
Aaj kal kay cartoons ka pata he nahe lagta hai Sar kahan hai Dum kahan hai 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137163586458632





*Waheed Muraad's interview (1983)*
An outclass actor commonly Known as Chocolate Hero,Lady killer and Veedu famous for his charming expressions, attractive personality, tender voice and unusual talent for acting.
He was born in October 2, 1938.
He started his film career as cameo in 1959 in the film Saathi (Age 21)
In his tremendous career he won many awards include Sitara-i-Imtiaz and many Nigar Awards.

List of Top 10 Super Hit Films : Dil mera dharkan teri, Neend hamari khuwab tmhare, Jab jab phool khiley, Awaz, Dohraha, Aulad, Daman, Andaleeb, Anjuman, Arman

Do you know that ????

The rise and fall of Waheed is quite similar to that of Elvis Presley and analogies have been drawn between the two cultural icons. According to a film critic, Waheed Murad was like Elvis Presley who enjoyed early success, the status of being the most mesmerising personality of his country. He earned great fame and then faced a sudden fall and had an untimely death . 
He died on 23 November 1983 (aged 45)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137622463079411

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

Aah!! Good old Pakistani days. Old generation Pakistanis must be missing those days now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Yaar please can we just let go the blame game and enjoy these pics and videos
I am just want to share the good old days not a debate on secular or islamic point of views 
So please if you remember some good memories please share it with us

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheNoob

Damn...
thats a big arse difference from now and then.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

Those tourist are nothing but hippy came in search of Hashish. I have seen many of them at Rajasthan. Before Taliban Pakistan was good place for hang out  for hippies .


----------



## angeldude13

Such a beautiful country pakistan was and they manage to f@ck it up till the bottom 
I mean if you can manage to ruin such beautiful place then you can ruin anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

A lot has changed since then

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Spring Onion

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Najanay Pakistan ko kis ki nazar lag gai hay




we can see much more liberal images these days but the issue is that due to terrorism roaming is not tat easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

dexter said:


> [ATT*
> View attachment 122127
> 
> 
> Young Inzimam,waqar younus.
> The Boy is now a renowned singer*



which singer?


----------



## Hyperion

Wahabi aur Deobandi maulvion kee. Choos gaye saray kay saray Pakistan ka khoon! 



Pakistani shaheens said:


> Najanay Pakistan ko kis ki nazar lag gai hay



Tujhay to aggar kabzz bhee laggay to uss mein bhee koi Indians ka haath nazzar aaye ga! 



HttpError said:


> Humari Or Indians ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Hyperion said:


> Wahabi aur Deobandi maulvion kee. Choos gaye saray kay saray Pakistan ka khoon!
> 
> !



Chup kar lalay tera khoon abhi baki ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Mera khoon koi pee hee na lay........ zehreela hai, buhut! 



Spring Onion said:


> Chup kar lalay tera khoon abhi baki ha



Look at the expressions of Princess Di. Poor girl looks so discomforted with those pervert officers! 



Pakistani shaheens said:


> Picture of Princess Diana with our Gullu Police
> View attachment 122296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

So there were western tourists in Quetta in 60s and 70s? Now not even a war journalist would go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

qamar1990 said:


> who is the boy with inzi and waqar


The boy in the pic is atif aslam.


----------



## Imran Khan

*achy bhaly seculer mulk ki*

*bhutto - zia - ne maan behen ker ke rakh di lanat tumhari qabroon per beghertoo *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

Wow very nice pics!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

liall said:


> So there were western tourists in Quetta in 60s and 70s? Now not even a war journalist would go there.


Balochistan was Pakistan's most peaceful area before the russian and American invasion of Afghanistan, this invasion led instability in Afghanistan which ultimately increased terrorism in the region.






Western tourist waiting at the bus stand in Pakistani province balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Balochistan was Pakistan's most peaceful area before the russian and American invasion of Afghanistan, this invasion led instability in Afghanistan which ultimately increased terrorism in the region.
> 
> View attachment 123227
> 
> 
> Western tourist waiting at the bus stand in Pakistani province balochistan



US screwed over Afghanistan in order to control Soviets. Afghanistan paid the price for the cold war to end pretty sad eh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Pakistan paid the heaviest price. No matter how you skin it, this is a fact!



liall said:


> US screwed over Afghanistan in order to control Soviets. Afghanistan paid the price for the cold war to end pretty sad eh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qamar1990

PurpleButcher said:


> Zia.. why were you ever born?
> 
> The Great Polarizer of our Society!... He divided our society into shia/sunni... he created mqm to kick ppp... jihadists and shit.... pml corrupt leaders..... now our society is so much divided its difficult to see it united and vibrant again


blame bhutto not zia



FaujHistorian said:


> Naaah.
> 
> Zia is a favorite whipping boy for sure.
> 
> But the real blame goes on us the educated elite.
> 
> We are the ones who made Mullah Ghazi as shaheed, even when Mush tried to get the country out of Islamist hell.


its because of the you educated elite the country is a shit hole… your time is over and now its fate will rest on us poor people.



IceCold said:


> The more i see it the more i hate it (Todays Pakistan) Zia destroyed what could have been one of the best moderate and progressive country of the world. Successive pathetic regimes of PPP and PML further destroyed this once beautiful country.


zia did what he had to, he saved our country. if it wasn't for him we probably would be communists.
it was bhutto not zia that started to destroy our country.



kaykay said:


> Aah!! Good old Pakistani days. Old generation Pakistanis must be missing those days now.


old generations are just about gone… it these old generation elites who looted our country and left. screw those guys… now we need a narendra modi of our own.



Imran Khan said:


> *achy bhaly seculer mulk ki*
> 
> *bhutto - zia - ne maan behen ker ke rakh di lanat tumhari qabroon per beghertoo *


both were great leaders who made mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

qamar1990 said:


> both were great leaders who made mistakes.



*great leaders ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qamar1990

Imran Khan said:


> *great leaders ?*
> 
> View attachment 123334
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123334


bhutto started our nuclear program but declared ahmedis non muslims… he fucked up with ahmedi pakistanis big time.
@Jaanbaz 

while zia saved us from communists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

qamar1990 said:


> bhutto started our nuclear program but declared ahmedis non muslims… he fucked up with ahmedi pakistanis big time.
> @Jaanbaz
> 
> while zia saved us from communists


be happy with it sir wish you more leaders like them .


----------



## qamar1990

Imran Khan said:


> be happy with it sir wish you more leaders like them .


we need more leaders like musharraf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

these images make me cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

Hyperion said:


> Wahabi aur Deobandi maulvion kee. Choos gaye saray kay saray Pakistan ka khoon!
> 
> 
> 
> Tujhay to aggar kabzz bhee laggay to uss mein bhee koi Indians ka haath nazzar aaye ga!



Yar tujhe meri kabzz ka bht pata hai ? care to explain how ?



Spade said:


> Don't blame your mismanagement on Indians, please..



It was just a Sarcasm you DUMBO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDRIUM

quaid e azam with pukhtoon leaders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayanta

HttpError said:


> Humari Or Indians ki



Pakistan had the potential to leave India far behind. It had the advantage of a small population and also a group of elite individuals to lead. However, it failed to and for it there is nobody but Pakistani leaders and their bizarre foreign policies and internal politics to blame for it. Gen Zia marked the beginning of the downfall the polluting the minds of a generation and the legacy has been carried on by his predecessors. 
1. You fought somebody else's war in Afghanistan for which they created Mujahids. 
2. For fighting the war Pakistan did get a lot of US$...but the downside was, when you get $ for fighting the concentration was that...so the other fronts kept lagging.
3. Once the war was over instead of dismantling, you created the good terrorists and used them against two of your neighbors.
Karma is a bitch...time to repay.
4. No land reforms...and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

Beautiful.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Spring Onion said:


> which singer?



Its Bilal Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spade

HttpError said:


> Yar tujhe meri kabzz ka bht pata hai ? care to explain how ?
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a Sarcasm you DUMBO


LOL... that idiotic thing was sarcasm? even the pakistani part of it??? or dumb poster mixed up half truth and half sarcasm??


----------



## dexter

c. 1960s: A View at The Mall - #Murree






c. 1950s: Life in #Karachi






c. 1950s: Gathering for water at Refugee Camp Tents - #Karachi






c. 1970s: Foreign Travellers in #Islamabad






c. 1960s: A View at #Karachi






c. 1960s: Street Scene - Lyallpur (now #Faisalabad)






c. 1960s: A Foreigner Lady paying Auto - Peaceful Days of #Karachi






c. 1963: People Awaiting for Plane at Airport - #Rawalpindi






The Runway view of the Airport c. 1963






c. 1970s: View of the Mall - #Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## halupridol

qamar1990 said:


> bhutto started our nuclear program but declared ahmedis non muslims… he fucked up with ahmedi pakistanis big time.
> @Jaanbaz
> 
> while zia saved us from communists


communism kya koi lailaz bimari hae,,,,,jo uss se bacha,,,,aur bohot bara kaam kar diya,aur capitalist ban ke kya mila ab tak?


----------



## dexter

[Photo] c. 1981: An older woman reciting Holy Quran - Loralai, Balochistan






c. 1980s: Street Scene - #Rawalpindi






c. 1970s: Tourists at Khyber Pass






c. 1980s: A View at Thatta - #Sindh






c. 1980s: Clock Tower (Ghanta Ghar) - #Multan






c. 1980s: Street Scene - #Karachi






1993: vital signs






c. 1960s: Services Club - #Peshawar






c. 1960s: Safaid Mahal / White Palace - Swat






c. 1983: President of #Pakistan General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, autograph signed photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spade

HttpError said:


> Stop copying me Bindian


I you want me to stop quoting you, you stop quoting me. DUMBO!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Some memories from PTV:*
















c. 1980s: A scene from "Aangan Terha"






c. 1980s: A scene from "Aangan Terha" - Late Salim Nasir






c. 1980s: Two legends - Mehdi Hassan and Moin Akhtar






c. 1980s: Cast of Comedy Show "Fifty Fifty" 

(L - R) Zeba Shehnaz, Sakhi Kamal, Ashraf Khan, Hasnat Ahmed, Adil Wadia, Ismail Tara, Majid Jehnagir and Composer Arshad Mehmood






c. 1980s: Producer/Director Shoaib Mansoor with Cast of Comedy Show "Fifty Fifty"






c. 1980s: Ismail Tara and Majid Jahangi - Comedy Show "Fifty Fifty".






c. 1980s: Mahpara Safdar during 9:00 PM news bulletin






Mona Sissiqi & Khayyam sarhadi Sahab in Man Chalay Ka Soda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The food in Pakistan is nothing less than fabulous.





Brain masala on the menu

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

c. 1980s: PTV Classic Drama Serial "Dhoop Kinarey"






c. 1980s: Dildar Pervez Bhatti and Naveed Shahzad during PTV's Election Transmission






Masood Akhtar and Zeb Rehman

*Life in karachi 1960s:*






In pictures, one can find, peoples are open and much more happier as compare to the current days.......






no makeup, no mascara, no plucked eyebrows, all natural, yet modest, graeful and appealing 











US consulate residence. Some most beautiful heritage buildings are on Fatima Jinnah Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

HttpError said:


> That's why I said, we are the ones to blame for the current situation of this country  We the People



We are paying the prize of general Zia's policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

The Aero Club on Country Club Road (University Road) gone with the wind and replaced by Gulshan e Iqbal






wah streets to chamak rhi hen safai say 











near araam bagh











*c. 1960s: Life in Thatta - Sindh*
















*Life in Lyallpur (Faisalabad) c. 1960s*
*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*Some popular cigarettes :*








































Chand Bibi Cigarette.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

ejaz007 said:


> We are paying the prize of general Zia's policies.



"prize"???????

must be a typo


----------



## dexter

*Some popular cigarettes in 40s and 50s :*
























































*c. 1960s: A Color portrait of Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah*
*





c. 1970s: A color portrait of (then) Prime Minister of#Pakistan Mr. Zulfikar Ali Bhutto with his signature






c. 1960s: Garage mechanics take dents out of fenders in NWFP (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa)






Saddar karachi 1960s











Shah Faisal airbase and drigh road in 1970s





















N1538C (cn 30238) Flying the 1953 built Spirit of Columbus (fitted with additional fuel tanks), Geraldine Mock became the first woman to pilot an aircraft around the world. She departed from Columbus, Ohio, on 19. March 1964, and arrived back home on 17. April 1964 after flying 36,964 km. A/c on display at Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Museum.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

@dexter amazing pics, real vintage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Karachi 1960s:*































Karachi Seaport:











Saddar, Karachi:






Look at the footpaths clean and no encroachments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

How beautiful Pakistan was back in the old days!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaku1

dexter said:


> *Some popular cigarettes :*
> 
> View attachment 123952
> 
> 
> View attachment 123953
> 
> 
> View attachment 123954
> 
> 
> View attachment 123955
> 
> 
> View attachment 123956
> 
> 
> View attachment 123957
> 
> 
> View attachment 123958
> 
> 
> View attachment 123959
> 
> Chand Bibi Cigarette.
> 
> View attachment 123960
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123961



These pics are from India or Pak?


----------



## ejaz007

FaujHistorian said:


> "prize"???????
> 
> must be a typo



Thanks yes a typo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

kaku1 said:


> These pics are from India or Pak?



These are vintage cigarette brands popular in Pakistan in 60s and 70s
Pics are taken from different sources,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

dexter said:


> These are vintage cigarette brands popular in Pakistan in 60s and 70s
> Pics are taken from different sources,



Name published in Hindi? Amazing?


----------



## dexter

*1960s President Ayub khan visit of East Pakistan now Bangladesh:


























*



kaku1 said:


> Name published in Hindi? Amazing?



Maybe that was Bengali.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Max Pain

I got quite sad and depressed after watching these pics. 
What have we done to our Pakistan, it once used to be the jewel of the Indian Subcontinent, so vibrant, liberal, beautiful and progressive.
WHAT'S THE STATURE OF PAKISTAN now, all we witness is violence related events, and hate speech for Pakistan.even from the people who once used to be neutral.
literacy rate is worse, economy declining. non existent tourism,security threats.
This is utterly sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dexter

*Quaid : Classic!!!*






*Shaheed-e-milat Liaquat Ali Khan with wife Raana Liaquat ali Khan*






*1992 Wolrd Cup Teams*






Jacqueline-Kennedy-Rides-In-Motorcade-In-Pakistan-March-21-1962






*President Muhammad Ayub Khan visits USA in 1961.*






*Sharbat Gula, Afghan Girl, at Nasir Bagh refugee camp near Peshawar, Pakistan, 1984*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tayyab1796

great thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

These pics show that Pakistan was once educated, but the educated lot left and Pakistan was left in the hands of Jagirdars, Wadairs and Patwaris.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

I've often said that the Pakistanis of the older generation were some of the most erudite gentlefolk I've ever met.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## suresh1773

Max Pain said:


> I got quite sad and depressed after watching these pics.
> What have we done to our Pakistan, *it once used to be the jewel of the Indian Subcontinent,* so vibrant, liberal, beautiful and progressive.This is utterly sad.



When did Pakistan became the jewel of the Indian Sub continent,please elaborate


----------



## truthseeker2010

suresh1773 said:


> When did Pakistan became the jewel of the Indian Sub continent,please elaborate



In 60's and 70's pak was way ahead of india in many fields, ask ur parents. 

@dexter correct the spelling of Pakistan in the title

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

halupridol said:


> communism kya koi lailaz bimari hae,,,,,jo uss se bacha,,,,aur bohot bara kaam kar diya,aur capitalist ban ke kya mila ab tak?



Zia turned Pakistan into a religious nut case society. Communists in Pakistan were not that strong. I doubt USSR would have invaded Pakistan. Pakistan could have become an ally of USSR which in turn would have made relations with India better. Trust me American aid to Pakistan breeds culture of corrupt Generals and Politicians. By siding with USSR we could have turn ourselves into a major industrial nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gibbs

Amazing pics.. Tks @dexter 

What a beautiful and vibrant place Pakistan was.. It's heart breaking to see and hear the instability in it's going through now

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

lolz today even our poor MPA cant walk free liek this lolzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indien

HttpError said:


> Humari Or Indians ki


 
humari nhi sirf tum logo ki, hume kya matlab pakistan se lekin tum log India me terrorism failaye bina chain se nhi baith sakte


----------



## dexter

@WebMaster please correct the spelling of Pakistan in title of the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## osama zafar

I miss that Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

dexter said:


> *Some popular TV shows :*
> 
> *50/50*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=136780713163586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALPHA BRAVO CHARLIE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137134259794898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soona Soona Jevan apna by Alamgir in *Aangan Terha Drama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137345386440452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voltron: Defender of the Universe*
> whole week we used to wait for this cartoon ,It used to come on Thursday or Wednesday on PTV, Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137400436434947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alif Noon *- Barbershop
> A comedy clip from Alif Noon aired in 1980's, directed by Kamal Ahmed Rizvi.
> Kamal Ahmed's literary skills in this series may never be matched by any comedy show in the new era of private channels and has made him in fact immortal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138839839624340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Team* - Intro
> The A-Team is an American action-adventure television series that was also aired in Pakistan in 90's. It was among a popular TV series at that time in Pakistan and had a large viewership. This TV series had total of 5 seasons originally aired from 1983-87.
> A-Team is also known for its exclusive Cast & Characters which included:
> - Mr. T as B.A. "Baracus"
> - George Peppard as John "Hannibal" Smith
> - Dwight Schultz as H.M. "Murdock"
> - Dirk Benedict as "Faceman"
> A feature film based on the series was released in June 2010 Starring Liam Neeson, Bradley Cooper and others.
> *this series were also telecast in Bangladesh in 90's on of my favorite another popular series were macguver *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138739819634342





dexter said:


> View attachment 124076
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124081
> 
> 
> *Sharbat Gula, Afghan Girl, at Nasir Bagh refugee camp near Peshawar, Pakistan, 1984*



if i am not wrong this girl picture is famous published in national geographic from afgan regue camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

monitor said:


> if i am not wrong this girl picture is famous published in national geographic from afgan regue camp.



Hell yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Life in East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) 1960s:*

*Life in Dacca*

*



*

*











































*

*





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

*1962: First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy’s (JBK) trip to NWFP (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa)*
*
visit to Peshawar























visit to Khyber Pass:*

*



*

*




House of Nawab of Kalabagh





4 May 1999: Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif helps South African President Nelson Mandela towards his car in Islamabad





South African President Nelson Mandela, Seen Irman Khan and Jemima Khan among others.





South African President Nelson Mandela (L) confers with Pakistan's Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto at the presidency in Pretoria in this May 11, 1994 file photo. 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

*Life in Karachi c. 1960s*

*



*
*Kharadar khoja jamat khana near kpt.





Clark Street (Shahrah e Iraq) Dr Daud Pota Rd Intersection, Karachi.*
*




Lee market





zaibunissa street saddar















Makli Necropolis-Just at the outskirts of Karachi, on Karachi - Thatta Road.*
*




Abdullah Haroon Road (formerly Victoria Road) View just oppsite Jabees Hotel. A few steps further was Ilaco House where I worked for 10 years.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

*trams from Seven Day Hospital or old US Embassy to Regal Cinema.*
*














KPT bridge nearing Native Jetty (Netti Jetti) on the right is hindu temple.




















Jahangir Restaurant with curtains during Ramadhan and tolerance existed. Still standing at same location.





Sommerset Street now Raja Ghazanfar Road Saddar.






*

*












































PAK sports at Buns Road !! still this shop is open. same place


In all above phtographs Cleanliness is next to godliness... now our roads only mirror the collective corruption of this generation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Meengla

Zulfi Bhutto had many faults but he did NOT cause the rise of fundamentalism in Pakistan. He was tormented by the 'Ahmadi' question and eventually succumbed to the pressures of the right wing in a cowardly way but he, despite all his fault, never envisioned Pakistan to be a country full of bearded fundos and a sea of burqahs. I should know these because I lived through his era and have many memories from that time--and some photos which I will try to post after keeping out personal info--I have lots of photos from before 1990.
Zia ul Haq was the sole cause for Pakistan's march backward. Zia really was deeply bigoted person and a big fan of the version of Islam as practiced in Saudi Arabia. 
*We must ask ourselves: Why do many Pakistanis still fondly remember Ayub Khan, ZAB, and even Musharraf but General Zia's name brings up anger? After all, by his death in 1988 Zia had ruled Pakistan for 25% of Pakistan's history. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Glimpse of Hotel Taj Mehal #Karachi in 1980s.





#Lahore in 1970-80s.





Globe chowk, #Karachi in 1970s.near islamia college





Steam Train on the route of Dandot-Malakwal section in 1988





Imran Khan with Javed Miandad during 1992 Cricket WorldCup





Imran during Shaukat Khanum Fundraising Campaign in 1992-93.





#Karachi in 1960s.





Postcard from Saudi Arabian Airlines praising the city of #Karachi, was published in 1980s





President Muhammad Ayub Khan of #Pakistan meet President John F. Kennedy and Vice President Lyndon B. Johnson on July 11, 1961





Self Signed Photo of Imran Khan; taken in 1980s.






A clipping of the 1954 Italian expedition to the K2#Pakistan in Domenica del Corriere, the Italian weekly newspaper which ran from 1899 to 1989





Tomb of Usman Ali Hajveri #Lahore; 1960s.





Telegraph Office #Lahore





Rawal Dam, #Islamabad in 1970





#Lahore in 1980s;King Edward Medical College





Zero Point #Islamabad in 1989-90





Jeep crossing bridge over River #Chitral in 1978





PIA's Blue color Airplane which was leased from Overseas National Airlines (ONA) at Amsterdam Schiphol Airport (AMS) in 1977





#Karachi Port Building; circa 1970s.





#Lahore in 1971-2,Shah Alan market

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

#Karachi in 1964; Morriswala Building opposite KMC, M.A.Jinnah Road, 





Glimpse of Baab-e-Khyber #Peshawar in 1960s





#Lahore Railway Station in 1970s.





#Lahore's most popular and veteran Photographer Mr. Sandy Rollo who setup the Photo studio before partition in Lahore. He was died in 1995





in #Pakistan in 1964





Glimpse of #Lahore in 1963 jahangir tomb





Glimpse of #Lahore in 1963 burial of ranjeet singh





Babra Sharif as Miss Colombo in the film "Miss Colombo" shot in SriLanka in 1984
even elephant not able to bear her heavy weight n fell down.. 





Poster printed by Photo-litho department, Mayo School of Arts #Lahore during First World War. 1917. Drawing by Lionel Heath, Principal Mayo School





#Lahore in 1975

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

Something tells me that the Ayub Khan era was the best for Pakistan in a cultural and social sense.

Bhutto and Zia totally ruined it.

These pics almost made me cry!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Basel

There were two eras in which Pakistan really progress forward in nearly all area first the best Ayub's second not as good as previous one but much better than other was Mush time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Established_1965

OMG!! Pakistan looks like a paradise in 70's! Hi5 to Pakistan 70's

btw Pakistan doesn't look like so religious or conservative as compared to now! Something went badly wrong somewhere!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

I thought to put in one of the pics taken by me waaay back in *1990* at Karachi University; you will notice Ms. *Shehla Raza* in orange clothes with long earrings in the foreground. As you may know, she is the vocal and active *PPP Deputy Speaker of the current (and previous) Sindh Assembly*. She and her family were tormented by damn Zia--that cruel he was for 11 years. . By 1990, Zia's Arab-influenced dress code was starting to take hold but most of the ladies used to have clothes like these even then.
I hope the OP doesn't mind my little insertion. If he does then my apologies and I will another thread some day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Meengla said:


> Zulfi Bhutto had many faults but he did NOT cause the rise of fundamentalism in Pakistan. He was tormented by the 'Ahmadi' question and eventually succumbed to the pressures of the right wing in a cowardly way but he, despite all his fault, never envisioned Pakistan to be a country full of bearded fundos and a sea of burqahs. I should know these because I lived through his era and have many memories from that time--and some photos which I will try to post after keeping out personal info--I have lots of photos from before 1990.
> Zia ul Haq was the sole cause for Pakistan's march backward. Zia really was deeply bigoted person and a big fan of the version of Islam as practiced in Saudi Arabia.
> *We must ask ourselves: Why do many Pakistanis still fondly remember Ayub Khan, ZAB, and even Musharraf but General Zia's name brings up anger? After all, by his death in 1988 Zia had ruled Pakistan for 25% of Pakistan's history. *



Out of all of them. How many people go to the dictators graves.. and how many to ZABs?


----------



## Meengla

Oscar said:


> Out of all of them. How many people go to the dictators graves.. and how many to ZABs?


You know the answer. 
Really, even after Zia was dead, from his 'State' funeral, to the promotion of 'Zia ideology' by Nawaz Sharif in late 80's to the formation of a PML-Zia all attempts to 'cash in' Zia's tenure have failed. It is quite interesting to see people still remember fondly of General Ayub who departed in 1969 while they reject Zia, who departed in 1988, so completely.
PS. I will try not to derail the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

pakistan seems to be exactly same… i remember pakistan being like this up till 1999.
after that we got modernized…. we ar better then we use to be overall but we have terrorism… once terrorism is gone people will see that we did progress and we are better then we were before.

it looks nice in these pictures but pakistan was no heaven back then.. we had more poverty and problems back then we do today… besides the terrorism of course…..



Meengla said:


> You know the answer.
> Really, even after Zia was dead, from his 'State' funeral, to the promotion of 'Zia ideology' by Nawaz Sharif in late 80's to the formation of a PML-Zia all attempts to 'cash in' Zia's tenure have failed. It is quite interesting to see people still remember fondly of General Ayub who departed in 1969 while they reject Zia, who departed in 1988, so completely.
> PS. I will try not to derail the thread.


nobody rejects zia and no body accepts ayub…
maybe people in your circle of friends.
but in overall people of pakistan love general zia and anybody who says otherwise is either a deliberate liar or very misinformed.

our people overall live better lives now then they did before… we have not lost out on anything.. we should have curbed extremism but its no secret that our people live better lives right now then they did before.

i know for a fact… i seen the progress and growth in wealth and quality of life… my dad grew up in house made of mud with just one door and one window.
a few educated elites were rich and well and they did their best to take advantage of the poor and uneducated..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Famous Pakistani songs of those days*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

qamar1990 said:


> nobody rejects zia and no body accepts ayub…
> maybe people in your circle of friends.
> *but in overall people of pakistan love general zia and anybody who says otherwise is either a deliberate liar or very misinformed*.



Somehow you seem to one of those few ones who believe that 'overall' Pakistanis love Zia. Living in denial. He has been rejected and all shades of editorials, OP-ed pieces, tv shows, and political columns as well as social media sites and forums have put General Zia down for year after year. There was a even a 'poll' in Pakistaniat.com some years ago where Zia was ranked the worst of all Pakistani rulers.

*But... what I can say to you if you still believe in what you believe in. In respect for the OP, I don't want to get into this debate here.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Meengla said:


> Somehow you seem to one of those few ones who believe that 'overall' Pakistanis love Zia. Living in denial. He has been rejected and all shades of editorials, OP-ed pieces, tv shows, and political columns as well as social media sites and forums have put General Zia down for year after year. There was a even a 'poll' in Pakistaniat.com some years ago where Zia was ranked the worst of all Pakistani rulers.
> 
> *But... what I can say to you if you still believe in what you believe in. In respect for the OP, I don't want to get into this debate here.*


bro who do yo want o compare zia to??
lets do a poll right here on pdf and we can put an end all this bs lol.


----------



## Max Pain

suresh1773 said:


> When did Pakistan became the jewel of the Indian Sub continent,please elaborate


 oh did i touch an aching nerve? as @thetruthseeker2010 rightly said we were ahead of you in many fields.
I'll give you one example,Dr. Abdus Salam established SUPARCO(*Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission*) in 1961,it actually helped NASA back in 60's too.
wayyyy before yours, but now look at your space program and ours, youve surpassed it.



Established_1965 said:


> OMG!! Pakistan looks like a paradise in 70's! Hi5 to Pakistan 70's
> 
> btw Pakistan doesn't look like so religious or conservative as compared to now! Something went badly wrong somewhere!!!



what matters is today and now its no way near the Pakistan of 60's and 70's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jericho

rockstar08 said:


> corrupt countries are so many ... but not everyone is facing the challenging of WOT .
> this all start when we go against the world and* make N-weapons* , and 2 years later , we see *Americans sitting next to us*
> not everything is co-incidence



Without those N-weapons, Americans (and God knows which other nations) would already be sitting on top of us. If we are not allowed to build N-weapons then so are China, US, Russia.


----------



## Bombaywalla

I honestly and seriously wish Pakistan were a lot less religious; they'd automatically be more progressive, like they were back in the 60s and early 70s. Nice pics, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Established_1965

Max Pain said:


> oh did i touch an aching nerve? as @thetruthseeker2010 rightly said we were ahead of you in many fields.
> I'll give you one example,Dr. Abdus Salam established SUPARCO(*Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission*) in 1961,it actually helped NASA back in 60's too.
> wayyyy before yours, but now look at your space program and ours, youve surpassed it.
> 
> 
> 
> what matters is today and now its no way near the Pakistan of 60's and 70's


Yep! I have no idea what happened in 40 years but this is really unfortunate! A beautiful country had been turned into a battle ground.

May be in future, Pakistan can go back to its past glories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

jericho said:


> Without those N-weapons, Americans (and God knows which other nations) would already be sitting on top of us. If we are not allowed to build N-weapons then so are China, US, Russia.



we have one thing which no other country have ... We are the One and Only Islamic State which has the N Bomb ..
no matter how much we fcuk our country to be secular , or we try to be one's ... but in the end .. we will remain the country which was Created on the name of Islam ... if Quid-e-Azam was Alive , he would have been died with heart attack ..to see what his peoples do with Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jericho

rockstar08 said:


> *we have one thing which no other country have ... We are the One and Only Islamic State which has the N Bomb ..*
> no matter how much we fcuk our country to be secular , or we try to be one's ... but in the end .. we will remain the country which was Created on the name of Islam ... if Quid-e-Azam was Alive , he would have been died with heart attack ..to see what his peoples do with Pakistan



I agree, but weren't you sort of blaming Pak for having N weapons, then I tried to point out the positive of having N weapon, and now you are saying it like you are proud, lol sorry man I got confused there, maybe I misunderstood your post earlier


----------



## truthseeker2010

dexter said:


> *
> View attachment 126164
> *



My dad had worked on this vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

jericho said:


> I agree, but weren't you sort of blaming Pak for having N weapons, then I tried to point out the positive of having N weapon, and now you are saying it like you are proud, lol sorry man I got confused there, maybe I misunderstood your post earlier



i wasnt blaming bro ... i am just saying that All this mess we had was the result of Pakistan getting their hands on N bomb .. i never said that it was bad decision ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Meengla said:


> I thought to put in one of the pics taken by me waaay back in *1990* at Karachi University; you will notice Ms. *Shehla Raza* in orange clothes with long earrings in the foreground. As you may know, she is the vocal and active *PPP Deputy Speaker of the current (and previous) Sindh Assembly*. She and her family were tormented by damn Zia--that cruel he was for 11 years. . By 1990, Zia's Arab-influenced dress code was starting to take hold but most of the ladies used to have clothes like these even then.
> I hope the OP doesn't mind my little insertion. If he does then my apologies and I will another thread some day.
> 
> View attachment 126343



No man you are free to post 
I respect your views.
But i have no interest in blaming anyone im just focused on some good memories to share 



Pakistani shaheens said:


> *Famous Pakistani songs of those days*



Thanks bro keep posting we will make this thread sticky

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max Pain

Established_1965 said:


> Yep! I have no idea what happened in 40 years but this is really unfortunate! A beautiful country had been turned into a battle ground.
> 
> May be in future, Pakistan can go back to its past glories



indeed lets keep the fingers crossed.
all we need is a competent government and a strong public sector and we'll prosper yet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Things have changed and things will change,as it's bound to happen.The rock bottom we have hit can become our solid foundation.Is that though a bit rich for our blood?
We came out of the British hangover and soon the toxic effects of this Taliban poison will be over.As an adolescent nation we have some huge problems to take care of.Just to burst a bubble, may i say that the solution doesn't lie on becoming highly patriotic on the 14th and very spiritual,God-fearing and devotional creature just during the Ramadan.





Rajput_Pakistani said:


> Gullu.....




Can't say the same for the FC jawans, but i see two gullu butts here\/\/\/\/

A quality opening pair, with all the good qualities of calculated aggression & sound technique.





Pakistan before 90s (Coloured Photos)
*
View attachment 122136


The openers of Pakistan Cricket Team. BUTT sports was famous for its sporting equipment
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDRIUM

currency bill of INDO PAK as pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Meengla said:


> Zulfi Bhutto had many faults but he did NOT cause the rise of fundamentalism in Pakistan. He was tormented by the 'Ahmadi' question and eventually succumbed to the pressures of the right wing in a cowardly way but he, despite all his fault, never envisioned Pakistan to be a country full of bearded fundos and a sea of burqahs. I should know these because I lived through his era and have many memories from that time--and some photos which I will try to post after keeping out personal info--I have lots of photos from before 1990.
> Zia ul Haq was the sole cause for Pakistan's march backward. Zia really was deeply bigoted person and a big fan of the version of Islam as practiced in Saudi Arabia.
> *We must ask ourselves: Why do many Pakistanis still fondly remember Ayub Khan, ZAB, and even Musharraf but General Zia's name brings up anger? After all, by his death in 1988 Zia had ruled Pakistan for 25% of Pakistan's history. *



Bhutto betrayed Ahmadis. Bhutto personally was not a religious fanatic, he was a good friend with many Ahmadis ,him being a typical politician he back stabbed Ahmdis who had helped him win elections in many areas of Punjab. Anyway good thing that happened is that Ahmadis are now no longer part of Pakistan's political set up. No sane Pakistani should be part of this corrupt system.


----------



## Green Arrow

Where is that Pakistan gone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Green Arrow said:


> Where is that Pakistan gone?



Ruined by Pakistanis. Here, take a look at what our SHINING YOUTH think when presented with this.






Just another bunch of religious whiteknights in the making.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Green Arrow

Jungibaaz said:


> Ruined by Pakistanis. Here, take a look at what our SHINING YOUTH think when presented with this.
> 
> View attachment 130657
> 
> 
> Just another bunch of religious whiteknights in the making.



Sad, Future looks doom too like our present with this state of mind, i guess


----------



## dexter

*Interesting fact: Legendary poet Habib Jalib died on 13 March 1993. His family refused the offer of the government to pay for his funeral expenses.Qateel Shifai expressed his sorrow and grief in these words:

اپنے سارے درد بھلا کر اوروں کے دکھ سہتا تھا
ہم جب غزلیں کہتے تھے وہ اکثر جیل میں رہتا تھا
آخر چلا ہی گیا وہ روٹھ کر ہم فرزانوں سے
وہ دیوانہ جس کو زمانہ جالب جالب کہتا تھا*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=163111383863852

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

Established_1965 said:


> OMG!! Pakistan looks like a paradise in 70's! Hi5 to Pakistan 70's
> 
> btw Pakistan doesn't look like so religious or conservative as compared to now! Something went badly wrong somewhere!!!



What went wrong was 1977-1979, Zia ul-Haq comes to power in a coup and hangs Bhutto, Iranian Revolution in 1979 and Soviet invasion of Afghanistan in 1979.

That caused Pakistan to become a radical, intolerant, pseduo-jihadist state and whose price which we are still paying today.


----------



## ghazi52

*Image from page 449 of "Electric railway journal" (1908)*

The sign at the back says: Bolton Market.






Text Appearing After Image:
Gasoline Motor Cars in India—Type of Car Used Exclusively on Street Railways of Karachi and in consequence the cars are reported to run with very little noise. The report of the East India Tramways Company covering its lines in Karachi states that the new motor cars,which seat forty-six passengers, are operated at an average cost of only 3 cents per car mile for power, repairs and railways of Baroda, India, are soon to be equipped with cars of the same type owing to their successful introduction in the former city. *Karachi is one of the principal seaports of India. It has a population of more than 100,000* and has been largely rebuilt and greatly improved. 428 ELECTRIC RAILWAY JOURNAL [Vol. XLI, No. io. INAUGURAL CONFERENCE OF THE SOCIETY FOR ELECTRICAL DEVELOPMENT The conference which the Society for Electrical Development, Inc., held in the United Engineering Societies Building, New York, on March 4 and 5 was the first tangible result presented to the electrical industry at large of ava...

Image from page 449 of "Electric railway journal" (1908) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

i have a website source found suddenly while searching picture old sri lanka Indonesia Bangladesh etc where 1987's Pakistan can be seen through a eyes of a tourist around 330 picture there but problem few nude picture there too  @dexter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Jungibaaz said:


> Ruined by Pakistanis. Here, take a look at what our SHINING YOUTH think when presented with this.
> 
> View attachment 130659
> 
> 
> Just another bunch of religious whiteknights in the making.



Well i don't see anything wrong in what they were saying.
Our religion clearly states Alcohol Consumption as Haram. Isn't is all that they are saying? If anyone consumes Alcohol it is his problem and i leave religion between the man practicing it (or doing otherwise) but do not means that all of a sudden i will start saying it is Halal. 

I am sorry to say this, neither quoting you on this but Islam and Pakistan have been damaged by extremism,,,, both kinds of it,,,,, Islamic as well as SECULAR extremism. We cannot progress if we forget our roots and identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Beautiful Pakistan pics before 90s, thank you ! 
Im sure before 1990s, Pakistan must richer than poor China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Arsalan said:


> Well i don't see anything wrong in what they were saying.
> Our religion clearly states Alcohol Consumption as Haram. Isn't is all that they are saying? If anyone consumes Alcohol it is his problem and i leave religion between the man practicing it (or doing otherwise) but do not means that all of a sudden i will start saying it is Halal.
> 
> I am sorry to say this, neither quoting you on this but Islam and Pakistan have been damaged by extremism,,,, both kinds of it,,,,, Islamic as well as SECULAR extremism. We cannot progress if we forget our roots and identity.



I agree that both the extreme of Islam and secularism are too extreme for Pakistan, middle ground is needed. However, the mentality of Pakistanis is far closer to the Islamic extremism, and that is something we must face up to, active insurgency in our neighbourhoods and cities is not something we should be surprised at, this sort of mentality easily accommodates these types, people in our country vote and support parties/politics who use religion by their millions. 

What they're saying is true. Alcohol consumption is haram, fine. I'm of the opinion however, that not all things even if they are true need to be said. Why can't they accept that some of their countrymen or some other human enjoys alcohol consumption and isn't as religious as you? There is no compulsion in religion, but our people don't understand that. 

They make a mockery of their own religion, at every given public opportunity they'll wave their flag and I other people's faces. 
Now in that picture the kids kept saying, what is there to be proud of? I say, what is there to be ashamed of? You have some Pakistanis in that picture doing what they wan't to do freely. Pakistanis need their civil liberties, it's only way to stop them from continuing like sheep, that's what they are when it comes to religion, sheep led by those who like to politicize their religion.

Whether it is haram or halal, or nothing, it's not their place to comment. If they want to prove themselves of their own religion, they should do it in the privacy of their homes and mosques, and most importantly in their own hearts. Shouting and making scenes in public is neither Islamic nor decent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kloitra

monitor said:


> i have a website source found suddenly while searching picture old sri lanka Indonesia Bangladesh etc where 1987's Pakistan can be seen through a eyes of a tourist around 330 picture there but problem few nude picture there too  @dexter


You should post the link here, so we may all enjoy the Pakistan before 90s here.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Fulcrum15 said:


> Something tells me that the Ayub Khan era was the best for Pakistan in a cultural and social sense.
> 
> Bhutto and Zia totally ruined it.
> 
> These pics almost made me cry!



Absolutely it was. Ayub Khan era was the best, however, Ayub Khan himself paved the way for people like Bhutto and Zia. The irony!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jungibaaz said:


> Ruined by Pakistanis. Here, take a look at what our SHINING YOUTH think when presented with this.
> 
> View attachment 130659
> 
> 
> Just another bunch of religious whiteknights in the making.



look at it this way 900 people liked the pic and only 90 supported the Haram so its not that bad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Not sure if these have been posted yet or not. 
Karachi.
.
.





_.
*.*_





......





Clifton 1970
....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

monitor said:


> i have a website source found suddenly while searching picture old sri lanka Indonesia Bangladesh etc where 1987's Pakistan can be seen through a eyes of a tourist around 330 picture there but problem few nude picture there too  @dexter



Share it bro but not the nude ones


----------



## Green Arrow

Clifton looks beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

Karachi Airport in 1943 during World War II

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icarus

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Picture of Princess Diana with our Gullu Police
> View attachment 122296




That's Frontier Corp KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mercenary

Ayub Khan's Visit to Untied States in 1961

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icarus

HAIDRIUM said:


> currency bill of INDO PAK as pakistan
> 
> View attachment 129695



That's a pre-71 bill featuring Bengali writing.



Jungibaaz said:


> Ruined by Pakistanis. Here, take a look at what our SHINING YOUTH think when presented with this.
> 
> View attachment 130659
> 
> 
> Just another bunch of religious whiteknights in the making.



Our people need a golden lesson in "Not giving a fu**" and minding their own business. 

"An individual's freedom begins and ends at their own nose, no one has the right to point someone out for their lifestyle choices, if someone drinks, its their money buying alcohol and their bodies ingesting it, its their choice as is ours to abstain, they respect ours and we must respect theirs"- My father when I said I wouldn't see my old school friends again because they took alcohol when we all gathered after some years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patriotpakistan

Mercenary said:


> Ayub Khan's Visit to Untied States in 1961


 
Lessons from the video:

1. The president of america came himself to greet Ayub Khan. It shows that they had respect for Pakistan back then.

2. Notice the difference in manners in the americans and Ayub. He is like a pig in a beauty paegent.

3. Notice Ayub Khan's feelings of inferiority when he addresses the american congressmen as the most powerful people in the world. By calling them powerful over him, he is automatically admitting his inferiority mindset (you can never rule over a people until they are convinced of their own inferioirty). What kind of leader says something like that. What a moron.

4. Notice that the film vocalist knows the proper way to say muslim, and shows knowledge and respect of islam. If the americans could say muslim in the 60s they can sure say it today instead of deliberately misspelling and saying moslem as an intended insult (Infact their founding fathers used to say musaalman).

Verdict: america has changed for the worse from what it used to be until JFK's time, and leaders like Ayub reflect the inferiority mindset which was brainwashed into us by the british and one that some Pakistanis still cling to, even today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Lahore - The city of Gardens*





Railway Station - #Lahore c. 1970-80s





Majestic #Lahore - View from Sheesh Mahal c. 1960s





Horse & Cattle Show, Fortress Stadium - #Lahore c. 1960s





The Civil and Military Gazette - The Mall - Lahore c. 1960s





Life in #Lahore c. 1969





Shrine of Data Ganj Bakhsh - #Lahore c. 1960s(painting)





Faletti's hotel luggage label showing Badshahi Masjid - #Lahore c. 1950s





Street Scene - #Lahore c. 1958





Shalimar Gardens - #Lahore c. 1970s





Ni Oothan Wale Tur Jaan Ge - #Lahore c. 1988

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mercenary

Jacqueline Kennedy attending the Horse and Cattle show in Lahore, Pakistan on March 22, 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jungibaaz

@Syed.Ali.Haider @FaujHistorian A thread you should definitely see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Jungibaaz said:


> @Syed.Ali.Haider @FaujHistorian A thread you should definitely see.



Already following, Sir.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mercenary said:


> Ayub Khan's Visit to Untied States in 1961



Truely a gem of movie showcases , what went wrong for Pakistan so much respect was given to Ayyub Khan's visit
as if he just had came back from Moon , its not even clear what he did back in 60's other then come to power in Pakistan instead of Fatima Jinnah

The reception is *truly extra ordinary *

*Movie ends with statement , " convinced a nation of solid friendship of Pakistan" *

Wondering how great it must have been to be touring streets of major cities and in official prade or attending private dinners and parties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Jungibaaz said:


> I agree that both the extreme of Islam and secularism are too extreme for Pakistan, middle ground is needed. However, the mentality of Pakistanis is far closer to the Islamic extremism, and that is something we must face up to, active insurgency in our neighborhoods and cities is not something we should be surprised at, this sort of mentality easily accommodates these types, people in our country vote and support parties/politics who use religion by their millions.


Agreed. However i hope that you will also agree with the fact that one kind of extremism CANNOT be fought with the other kind. This will just mess up things even more. We are more prone to Islamic Extremism but the answer to that is moderation not secularism.



> What they're saying is true. Alcohol consumption is haram, fine. I'm of the opinion however,* that not all things even if they are true need to be said. *Why can't they accept that some of their countrymen or some other human enjoys alcohol consumption and isn't as religious as you? There is no compulsion in religion, but our people don't understand that.
> 
> Now in that picture the kids kept saying, what is there to be proud of? I say, what is there to be ashamed of? You have some Pakistanis in that picture doing what they wan't to do freely. Pakistanis need their civil liberties, it's only way to stop them from continuing like sheep, that's what they are when it comes to religion, sheep led by those who like to politicize their religion.


Sorry friend, but dont you think that this Moderation rule also applies on you and me and all of us? i mean, inst it there right as well to say as they please if we are talking about being a bit more liberal. Specially considering the fact that we cannot deny this to be exactly what our religions says, even if we do not follow or accept, we cant deny this to be true.
If you think something is bad and no one can deny that it is bad, socially, religiously, health wise and all the possible angles there is no harm in saying or terming it as wrong!!



> They make a mockery of their own religion, at every given public opportunity they'll wave their flag and I other people's faces.


Sorry but i disagree again. Following ones religion and beliefs OPENLY in public is nothing to be ashamed of. IF Christians can make a cross on there chest, Hindus can seek to there gods and goddess in every crisis (even there movies portray this, all of them!! ) why cant Muslims openly say Haram things Haram? Also do note that no one can deny the fact that Islam is much more rigorously followed compared to other two religions, or at least it is claimed to be so don't see any harm in following Islam openly.



> Whether it is Haram or halal, or nothing, it's not their place to comment. If they want to prove themselves of their own religion, they should do it in the privacy of their homes and mosques, and most importantly in their own hearts. Shouting and making scenes in public is neither Islamic nor decent.


Again, cant agree

*" jab tum burai ko daikho to hath se roko, hath se roknay ki taqat na rakho to zuban se roko agar zuban se rokne ki taqat na ho to dil main bura jano aur ye eman ki sab se kamzor halat hai.
Jo burai ko dil main bhe bura na janay us ke andar ratti barabar eman nahe hai"*

I am not advocating that we should all go out and start fighting and beating up any one we see consuming Alcohol, neither i think that this is the meaning of above Hadis. But i cant also say that saying Alcohol to be Haram openly with out shame is wrong. No shame is saying what our religion teaches us.

All said, i am not preaching any of guys, for me religion is between the man and his God and you all are sensible enough of take care of yours yourself. If any one does any thing wrong they have to answer for that themselves but being in an Islamic State we do have to condemn the social sins and do have to call wrong what is wrong.
*Still preaching is what is required. Preaching of true actual Islam!! *

*EDIT: *Oh and as far as the picture goes, i have Liked it and don't feel ashamed of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Map of Karachi, 1893

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Tram services in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*





A 1955 bottle of Pakola. Every Pakistani knows about Pakola Ice-Cream Soda. The bright green coloured soft-drink that is also hailed (unofficially, though) to be ‘Pakistan’s national soft-drink.’

But for the first few years Pakola struggled to find a market for itself that was packed with popular soft-drinks such as Coca-Cola, 7Up and Bubble-Up.
Then in 1955 it even had to print

 the words ‘Non-Alcoholic’ on its bottles because thanks to its striking colour, some stores (in Karachi) actually began storing it alongside their stock of alcoholic beverages!

By the 1970s however, Pakola finally established itself as a popular soft-drink*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

First time posting a non coloured pic but it worth posting.






Scenes from Liaquat Ali Khan's funeral - Karachi 1951

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Shame we have come to the level we are at now, its truly a pity.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkovChain

This thread is a real nice cultural journey for someone not from Pakistan. Excellent work guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Mid 1950s: The Tomb of Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan at‪#‎Karachi‬

‪#‎DiedToday‬ - Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan, the first premier of ‪#‎Pakistan‬.
On 16 October 1951, Khan was shot twice in the chest during a public meeting of the Muslim City League at Company Bagh (Company Gardens), Rawalpindi.

After his assassination a guard was appointed to protect his grave. We are funny people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Arsalan said:


> Agreed. However i hope that you will also agree with the fact that one kind of extremism CANNOT be fought with the other kind. This will just mess up things even more. We are more prone to Islamic Extremism but the answer to that is moderation not secularism.



I agree with that, living in Western Europe gives me a 'personal' preference to secularism, but for Pakistan it isn't right and it certainly isn't ready for it anyhow. 

I'm a firm believer in the idea that each nation has to find it's own way, not everyone can be suited to Western secular democracies, or Western Europe social democratic values etc. The Chinese have seen prosperity with their model, the Americans have theirs and we must come up with our own. 

But this is the part I stress, the current path will lead us all to hell. Secularism may not be the answer, but some degree of adoption of secularist ideals would be an excellent start in my opinion. 



> Sorry friend, but dont you think that this Moderation rule also applies on you and me and all of us? i mean, inst it there right as well to say as they please if we are talking about being a bit more liberal. Specially considering the fact that we cannot deny this to be exactly what our religions says, even if we do not follow or accept, we cant deny this to be true.
> If you think something is bad and no one can deny that it is bad, socially, religiously, health wise and all the possible angles there is no harm in saying or terming it as wrong!!



I agree! You have misunderstood me and left out a vital detail in this mix.

I am 100% of the belief that people, Pakistanis should be allowed to speak freely. If a Muslim sees his countrymen doing something he doesn't like, he can bash them and comment as he pleases. But in Pakistan, it doesn't stop there, it's not just freedom of speech, it goes on to hate speech and outright criminal behaviour. 

Since when can a country claim to hold to civil liberties such as freedom of speech for the mainstream Muslim crowd, but when a secular says it, or some moderate, or a non-Muslim says it, they get death threats, and often are killed. 

These kids should be allowed to say as they please and comment 'haram!' if they please, but ask them a bit more and I'm 100% sure they will also believe that with their ever so rosy freedom of speech, they also believe that the freedom to drink alcohol should not be there.

Again, it's one thing to hold civil liberties and another to cherry pick and then only have a certain group be protected by it.
In Pakistan, kids can comment like that, our moulvis can do the same, our lunatics can kill people, but speak a word WE don't like and we'll have you on death row for blasphemy. 

I hope you'll agree with me when I say, if Pakistanis wan't to comment like that using their freedoms, then they should also allow that privilege where it doesn't suit them.

Freedom is all about give and take, I say something you don't like to hear and then I turn must put up with what you have to say too.



> Sorry but i disagree again. Following ones religion and beliefs OPENLY in public is nothing to be ashamed of. IF Christians can make a cross on there chest, Hindus can seek to there gods and goddess in every crisis (even there movies portray this, all of them!! ) why cant Muslims openly say Haram things Haram? Also do note that no one can deny the fact that Islam is much more rigorously followed compared to other two religions, or at least it is claimed to be so don't see any harm in following Islam openly.



They can do so if they wish. But I reserve my views, too many of them make a mockery of their own religion.
Just a month ago or so, a British Pakistani Muslim made a petition and fb group to help ban a popular children's show 'Peppa Pig', people who don't pray 5 times a day, who've never recited the Quran in their own language, self professed scholars with egos beyond all imagination, yet with all that accomplished they still find time to attack on such petty issues. 

Dunces like this make a mockery of us.

While I agree, a man should be allowed to wear his religion freely, nothing at all wrong with it. Shoving it in other people's faces is wrong. Your freedom ends, where my nose starts. 



> Again, cant agree
> 
> *" jab tum burai ko daikho to hath se roko, hath se roknay ki taqat na rakho to zuban se roko agar zuban se rokne ki taqat na ho to dil main bura jano aur ye eman ki sab se kamzor halat hai.
> Jo burai ko dil main bhe bura na janay us ke andar ratti barabar eman nahe hai"*




Yes, I've considered this before, but I don't make of this quote what you make of it. Bad deeds that exist in modern day society are vast and more often than not are individual concern and not the business of others. TTP type groups use arguments that they're doing God's work by stopping us from sinning like this, but not a grain of justification is needed to condemn their mentality. 

It's important to do all that you can for the betterment of your own self and your own society, that is your jihad as a Muslim, see a poor man, feed him, go to work, work hard. What you can't do in this day and age is, see something you disagree with, forcibly stop it, unless the situation implores you and affects not just the perpetrators own self, but others too.

You cannot seriously use that quote to argue that intervention, forcefully if needed is justified ANYWHERE where a man sees wrong?

We'd be all at each others' throats in no time. My interpretation of that quote is completely different to yours in this case.



> I am not advocating that we should all go out and start fighting and beating up any one we see consuming Alcohol, neither i think that this is the meaning of above Hadis. But i cant also say that saying Alcohol to be Haram openly with out shame is wrong. No shame is saying what our religion teaches us.



This makes no sense from the argument presented above, please understand this, if you mean 'calling it like it is', then quote you put in your argument context goes above and beyond that friend.



> All said, i am not preaching any of guys, for me religion is between the man and his God and you all are sensible enough of take care of yours yourself. If any one does any thing wrong they have to answer for that themselves but being in an Islamic State we do have to condemn the social sins and do have to call wrong what is wrong.
> *Still preaching is what is required. Preaching of true actual Islam!!*


 

Fine, I can agree with that, honesty is a vital part of faith and goodwill, freedom and morality sometimes means telling hard truths. But please realise, that in Pakistan people go beyond this point and kill if motivated this way. 

My point is not to bash the individual posters for calling it what it is, but for the mentality they represent in many Pakistanis.

*



EDIT:

Click to expand...

*


> Oh and as far as the picture goes, i have Liked it and don't feel ashamed of it.



Your view is clear to me. However, I don't think you understand what I'm trying to say friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Badshahi Masjid and Walled City of ‪#‎Lahore‬ from Minar-e-Pakistan c. 1970s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Jungibaaz said:


> Your view is clear to me. However, I don't think you understand what I'm trying to say friend.



I wont be quoting your point for point as the thread is going a bit off track and i would love to see a few more of those lovely pic. 

However, i feel that Both of us WERE not understand what point the other was trying to make but things are clearing up a bit. I do not disagree with most of your points in above post that you have started with " In Pakistan it normally goes beyond that..." my point simply was that the intialy comments that we started discussing where some was saying that Alcohol is Haram were not "Beyond that line" and being in a Muslim i feel this is the only thing one can or should say, still, everyone is responsible for there deeds.

Regarding the Hadis i quoted, i would love to have your interpretation of that but again i am afraid we are going off topic. May be you can send me a Private message or something.  I do believe that the quote do covers what i was saying, even if at the lowest possible rank/Merit (theesray darajay).

I agree that while adopting some modern values from west may be good for us but only a very few of those. Also, most of those, if you study in detail will be from Islam itself, things that we have forgotten or do not care for anymore but they are following it as there Rules or Social values. At least the good things we can adopt from them are like this, i do not see how brothels or bars can help us develop so surely i am not talking about these  Talking about some things that we can adopt from west that are good for our society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Hakeem Muhammad Saeed*
A true scholar, writer, intellectual, innovator, entrepreneur and a philanthropist, Hakeem Muhammad Saeed is alive as an amazing person of diverse abilities in memories of Pakistan even years after his tragic murder in 1998. 

Hakim Saeed, as he was popularly known established Hamdard Dawakhana, from the institution his father created in India before partition. His organization which was mainly focused on traditional medicine later went on to diversify in fields of higher education, publishing and social work. Hamdard is one of the largest production facilities of traditional or herbal medicines in Pakistan. Hakim Saeed's work in reviving traditional medicine is considered to be pioneering in contemporary times because he established on modern footings and got it recognized by established bodies like World Health Organization (WHO).

Hakim Saeed was always optimistic and enthusiastic about Pakistan and what all this country has to offer. He established 'Madina-tul-Hikmat' (city of wisdom) in outskirts of Karachi which today houses different institutions of higher education including Hamdard university. Hakim Saeed was always very fond of interacting with children and was a popular figure among them through his writing from a children magazine, Naunehal. Hakim Saeed also served as Governor of Sindh.

Hakeem Muhammad Saeed & his elder brother Hakeem Abdul Majeed in 50s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Established_1965

Mercenary said:


> What went wrong was 1977-1979, Zia ul-Haq comes to power in a coup and hangs Bhutto, Iranian Revolution in 1979 and Soviet invasion of Afghanistan in 1979.
> 
> That caused Pakistan to become a radical, intolerant, pseduo-jihadist state and whose price which we are still paying today.



Damn! you guys could be regretting it each and every day! Pakistan in 70's is just like Turkey. 
Its very hard to find a muslim country with right balance of culture and acceptance like Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

We need to bring back that Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Benazir Bhutto with friend Peter Galbraith, later a US diplomat, during the seventies.






16th death anniversary of Hakim Muhammad Saeed, Hakim Sahib was murdered on 17 October 1998.
Meeting with King Faisal.






Karachi Airport in 70s






Frere Hall #Karachi 1950s

Baith kar saya e Gul main Nasir
Hum bohat roye woh jab yad ayaa. . . !!






Vintage & Classic Car Club of Pakistan






A vintage steam locomotive for tourists crosses the old Attock bridge (built 1883) over the Indus (Photo-2006)






Faiz Ahmed Faiz, Syed Asghar Nadeem, Dr. Anwar Sajjad & Mustansar Hussain Tarar






A vintage photo of Group Captain FS Husain (middle) Base Commander Mauripur standing with and Fighter Wing Pilots






vintage photo of Sea king, image taken in 1976 at {Exeter Airport (Ext)} prior to deliver to Pakistan.






Two Friends Two Poets ParveeenShakir with Shabnam Shakeel - 1980 Near Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> Our people need a golden lesson in "Not giving a fu**" and minding their own business.
> 
> "An individual's freedom begins and ends at their own nose, no one has the right to point someone out for their lifestyle choices, if someone drinks, its their money buying alcohol and their bodies ingesting it, its their choice as is ours to abstain, they respect ours and we must respect theirs"- My father when I said I wouldn't see my old school friends again because they took alcohol when we all gathered after some years.



So the Elder Sethi Sahib is a wise-man; Uncle sounds like a Butt Sahib at heart !  

You on the other hand get drunk just by inhaling some alcohol swabs let alone drinking so its understandable that you wanted to stay clear of alcohol !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

really cool pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

1955: Anti-French Demonstration in #Karachi






Jaama Cloth Market M.A Jinnah road 1972, Karachi






This is Kalat fort, Balochistan, one of the oldest forts of Pakistan, with its history going back as early as 16th century.






1960s: A craftsman at work






A rare pic of Lahore Railway Station, ‪#‎Pakistan‬, in 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Green Arrow said:


> We need to bring back that Pakistan



That Pakistan is long gone, and will never come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Jacqueline Kennedy and Ayub Khan in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

President Nasser of Egypt in Lahore's Shalimar Gardens in 1960






King Faisal of Saudi Arabia arrives in Lahore in 1974






Syrian President Hafez Al Assad is welcomed






The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem in Lahore








Islamic Summit Conference 1974 in Lahore






All Muslim Leaders in Lahore's Badshahi Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jf Thunder

WOAH, Pakistan was even liberal in the Zia Era LOL


----------



## Edevelop

Karachi Circular Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Leased PIA aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*1966-1975*






A PIA Air Hostess wearing uniform designed by Pierre Cardin. In 1966, Pierre Cardin, the renowned French fashion designer, came up with the legendary fawn colour uniform for summer and moss green uniform for winter. The uniform consisted of a short, easy fitting "A" line tunic, slim-line trousers and imaginatively moulded dupatta that not only covered heads but also turned heads. The uniform became an instant hit, the slim-line trousers immediately were dubbed as 'PIA Pajamas'. Fashion-conscious young ladies, all across Pakistan, copied Cardin's design eagerly. This popular uniform design was used by the airline from 1966 to 1975





PIA Air Hostesses Sitara Butt (left) and Tahira Mali modelling for the uniform designed by French fashion designer Pierre Cardin






PIA Air Hostesses wearing uniform designed by French fashion designer Pierre Cardin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

American tourists enjoy a camel ride at Karachi's Clifton beach in 1960






A group of American tourists on a 'crabbing trip' in Karachi






Western tourists sunbathing on a Karachi beach (early 1960s)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Post departure of Bhutto





Images in karachi , the low traffic is highly visible and the carts are perhaps still used today


Nazia & Zohaib icons of past






A different time when religion was not the answer to every thing








Who needs grounds when you have streets to play cricket on



Star Gate : Perhaps what was the origional symbol when you were a kid where the airport was







Karachi from 80's Lee Market






Paradise Point





80's was all about DramAs at 8 pm





Ocassionally Bijily showed up even in 80's





Pakistan defence day parade 1947





Islamabad in 80's pretty empty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

M-2 Motorway during construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

cb4 said:


> President Nasser of Egypt in Lahore's Shalimar Gardens in 1960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Faisal of Saudi Arabia arrives in Lahore in 1974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian President Hafez Al Assad is welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem in Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic Summit Conference 1974 in Lahore




Never knew the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem visited Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Photo Credits: Dr Ghulam Nabi Kazi

President Sadat of Egypt arrives




Bhutto with the Prime Minister of Yemen





Early arrivals included the Presidents of Niger, Chad and Gambia,






Z A Bhutto With Malaysia's Tun Abdul Razzak






President Boumedienne of Algeria, and Prime Ministers of Guinea and Guinea-Bissau are welcomed






The UAE President is accorded welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We had our very own , trip group of sisters in 80's Benjamin sisters













The funny looking taxi vehicles in Rawalpindi and the good old tanga ride






Hindu Temples visible in Rawalpindi





Catholic school convocation in Pindi






Family in Karachi attending a party and returning back 70's





King of Pop





Circular Railways 60-80's





Banner hangs in streets welcome to heros of Apollo






60's Ambitious - Bold and Future full of hope

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Steve781

I have heard before that South Korea in the sixties modelled its development in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

nice pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

President of Turkey in Lahore in 1960







Charing Cross, The Mall, Lahore 1990s






Hotel Inter-Continental, Lahore. 1970s






Boxer Muhammad Ali





Jacqueline Kennedy wife of the 35th US President John F. Kennedy taking camel ride during her visit to Lahore Pakistan in 1962.






Queen Elizabeth II Reception at Shalamar Garden - Lahore c. 1961

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

A page from 1967's PIA welcome folder for First Class passengers. The photo shows Air Hostess Jennifer Breganza, one of PIA's ace Air Hostesses of 1960s, serving First Class passengers aboard PIA Boeing 707-340C jetliner.






Naseem Qureshi & Anjum Habibi - Kaliaan PTV Islamabad - 1980s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Steve781 said:


> I have heard before that South Korea in the sixties modelled its development in Pakistan.



It's true, sadly Pakistan didn't have a photocopier machine.

But Park Geun Hye, also led socio-economic reforms to uplift the poorest of society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Postcard issued by PIA in late 1970s. This uniform for PIA air hostesses was designed by renowned British dress designer Sir Hardy Amies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Karachi in 1974






Zero Point Islamabad in July 1977

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Out door cold drinks and meal , safe society outdoors in night for Youth





Radio , a prominent mode which public listened to 





Even the Queen had no problem to visit pakistan , in Karachi





Or US prez

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Steve781

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> It's true, sadly Pakistan didn't have a photocopier machine.
> 
> But Park Geun Hye, also led socio-economic reforms to uplift the poorest of society.


What do you mean by photocopier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Steve781 said:


> What do you mean by photocopier?



Its a joke that Pakistan gave S. Korea their Economic Plan but forgot to make a copy of it.

S. Korea implemented the economic plans of Pakistan but also included social reforms. Where as Pakistan did neither.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Steve781 said:


> I have heard before that South Korea in the sixties modelled its development in Pakistan.



Korea did send in delegates to view/examined how Pakistan modeled its businesses and companies. Rest is history they became Tigers in real sense, and we got side tracked.

> We missed the boat on Electronics revolution (60's-70's)
> We missed the boat on Computer & Chip manufacturing(90's-2000)
> We missed the boat on Mechanical/Auto Manufacturing (70's-80's)
> We don't have grasp of Mobile hardware manufacturing (2000-Present)
> We have no understanding of Nano Technology and various other development composites

While yes there is a base in Military sense , but the private sector is quite poor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The funny looking taxi vehicles in Rawalpindi and the good old tanga ride



Those are Morris Minors.. Sturdy little British made cars.. There are still quite a few of them in SL collected as vintage Classics

Awesome thread.. Keep em pics coming.. Pakistan was such a wonderful progressive place with beautiful people.. Hope they can get back to that era

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Leaders of all muslim countries waiting for prayers in badshahi mosque in Pakistan on OIC conference 1974

Here in the pic is Former President of Pakistan Zulphiqar ali bhuttoo (sitting on middle) mummar Ghadafi (sitting next to bhutto) Shah Faisal (sitting on right to Ghadafi) and Yasir Arafat (sitting on the extreme left side)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Leaders of all muslim countries waiting for prayers in badshahi mosque in Pakistan on OIC conference 1974
> 
> Here in the pic is Former President of Pakistan Zulphiqar ali bhuttoo (sitting on middle) mummar Ghadafi (sitting next to bhutto) Shah Faisal (sitting on right to Ghadafi) and Yasir Arafat (sitting on the extreme left side)
> 
> View attachment 137497



All dead. And gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> All dead. And gone.


Everyone who came in this world will die one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Everyone who came in this world will die one day.



Of course. But please keep in mind _how _these leaders died.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Everyone who came in this world will die one day.


All of them were murdered, twisted fact 

Another one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The I. I. Chundrigar Road. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

These pictures are so refreshing. It appears Pakistanis (or for that matter Iranians/Afghanis too) were so colorful and liberal in their way of life in general before extremism crept in.

Not intending to troll but it is a cruel twist of fate that *"The older pictures look modern and the newer ones look medieval"* !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Dayaram Jethmal Science College*..Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

.Some old pics of Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

kadamba-warrior said:


> These pictures are so refreshing. It appears Pakistanis (or for that matter Iranians/Afghanis too) were so colorful and liberal in their way of life in general before extremism crept in.
> 
> Not intending to troll but it is a cruel twist of fate that *"The older pictures look modern and the newer ones look medieval"* !!


We were not liberal in past we were religious country, todays Pakistan is more liberal than old Pakistan. People from the past were close to islam, they use to offer their prayers regularly, the women use to cover their body properly, and most importantly we were united, that was the sole reason why we were prosperous and were going well, but today, people have gone faraway from teachings of islam, we have become corrupt, impure , selfish and lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

c. 1960s: Mangla Power House Under Construction 
Photo by Sterling Hickson






c. 1960s: A view of #Islamabad






c. 1950s: A Vintage Auto Burning in Protest at #Karachi






c. 1920s: Street Scene at Lohari Gate - #Lahore






c. 1960s: A street scene at #Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Avari Tower Area in 1866 (Pic from Frere Hall) Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

THE JUMMA MASJID, LAHORE. The wall decorations of the Jumma Masjid are artistic and effective. On a white ground, bunches of conventional flowers in jars are enameled in various tones of red with a surrounding arabesque pattern somewhat reminding one of the old English damask basket design. Adjoining is Runjeet Singh's tomb; or rather the place where his ashes rest, for of course, like all Hindus, his body was cremated. From the outside it looks a fine edifice, but, as usual, you have to creep up to it by a narrow staircase in the wall. Once inside, the building is a curious mixture of the secular and sacred. Tombs on the first floor;Sikh priests overhead ; servants, horses and cattle below.Runjeets ashes are marked by a marble lotus flower, around which are smaller ones denoting the eleven ladies of his Zenana who were burnt with his corpse. On one side of the cenotaph sat a priest, chanting from the Sikh holy book, which, covered by a gold-embroidered cloth, lay in front of him. As we were leaving, we gave our guide a small donation, and the holy man interrupted his devotions, to remind us that he too was not above bucksheesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Karachi c. 1989.*

*




*

*



*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Islamabad c. 1989*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

Wapda House, Charing Cross - The Mall ‪#‎Lahore‬ c. 1989






The Mall #Lahore c. 1989

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

The khabarnama of Pakistan were so peaceful, there was no back ground annoying sounds or musics in news those days. But now if we watch todays news it seems like as if we are watching a scene of war. It seems as if we are sitting in war zone instead of sitting in our couch. Todays khabarnama really gives me headache, unnecessary noises and musics that they embed on the news is really awful 
And look at their tone and language, totally peaceful and polite. And look at the female news anchor, she has dupata on her head, shows/dramas/films/ads all use to depict and represents our culture. But now todays Pakistan is totally void of such sharafat, and instead of promoting and showing our culture, our current soldout media is showing indian culture and all those pathetic things which are not even part of our culture................MAN i want my old Pakistan back

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Car khana of Nawab Sadiq ... Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

c. 1980s: Lea Market - #Karachi






c. 1960s: Life in Dacca - East #Pakistan (now #Dhaka, #Bangladesh)






c. 1980s: Armed Men at Fort Munro - Dera Ghazi Khan






c. 1980: Life in #Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Back in those days (partition times) all govt offices in Karachi were made of tents and there used to be shortage of office supplies so they used to use stuff like sharp pieces of wood to make do as staple pins. and then in the next 20 years Karachi progressed faster than Dubai did in the 90s. and now look where we are back again

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

U/C Minar-e-Pakistan. Lahore 1960s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Men in Green

Old 500 note for East and West Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Eid Prayers outside Eidgah Maidan opp Jamia Cloth Market, Karachi 1947. 4 days after liberation .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*1928, Peshawar*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EasyNow

Great pictures man.

Looking at some of the townscapes, one can't hep but think the Asian population boom has been a massive factor in the downward spiral of some of our cities..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A modern ‘rail car’ made in Pakistan with the collaboration of Japanese engineers parked at the Lahore Railway Station in 1964. Popular with travellers wanting to move rapidly between cities, the cars were commissioned out of service in the 1980s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The iconic Mausoleum of Pakistan’s founder, Muhammad Ali Jinnah, under construction in Karachi. This picture was taken in 1965. The imposing structure was finally completed almost five years later.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

*South Africa’s cricketer Fanie de Villiers cycles his way through the streets of Faisalabad back in 1996 when South Africa was in Pakistan for the 96 Cricket World Cup.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

deepak.chauhan2312 said:


> khud ki hi lagi hai...you tried to mess with India after 90s and you are getting the result of that misdeed.We could be a developed region instead you chose to be terrorist don't blame others now



really you think its bcoz of india.... if we blame india then u people say why do u pull us in every matter.... and here u are being proud of ur achievment..... on a serious note its not because of india..... its because we have not been able to produce leaders if any after ayub, zab could have been but he chose the wrong path.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Parsee family, Karachi, Sindh - 1925
.
.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

There was a time when our President could give a little slap on the face of the US President..

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## truthseeker2010

Pakistani shaheens said:


> The khabarnama of Pakistan were so peaceful, there was no back ground annoying sounds or musics in news those days. But now if we watch todays news it seems like as if we are watching a scene of war. It seems as if we are sitting in war zone instead of sitting in our couch. Todays khabarnama really gives me headache, unnecessary noises and musics that they embed on the news is really awful
> And look at their tone and language, totally peaceful and polite. And look at the female news anchor, she has dupata on her head, shows/dramas/films/ads all use to depict and represents our culture. But now todays Pakistan is totally void of such sharafat, and instead of promoting and showing our culture, our current soldout media is showing indian culture and all those pathetic things which are not even part of our culture................MAN i want my old Pakistan back



literally even those saying of new pakistan should actually say old pakistan i mean that of 50's and 60's...these pictures made me cry and too emotional, although i try my level best but still cannot hold on to it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Missing these notes... Kiya barkat thi in paison main...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dexter

*Queen Elizabeth Ii - Royal Tour To Pakistan - 1961*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

The Queen has travelled more than any other Sovereign in history. During her reign, her overseas visits have helped strengthen diplomatic bonds between the United Kingdom and other countries. 

Her Majesty currently undertakes one or two overseas visits each year, accompanied by The Duke of Edinburgh. She is supported in her official role by other members of the Royal Family who regularly tour the realms (Commonwealth countries which have The Queen as their Head of State) and member countries of the Commonwealth on her behalf. 

Her Majesty's first official overseas visit was to South Africa in 1947. Since then, overseas visits have become one of her most important duties. During her reign, The Queen has visited more than 60 foreign governments.































SOURCE: Queen Elizabeth Ii - Royal Tour To Pakistan - 1961 - lahore | lahore.city-history.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

Absolutely Stunning Pictures.

It had blown my mind away, to see Pakistan before 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The famous Khyber Steam Safari Train which followed a serpentine track know as the “iron horse” amidst the rugged Tatara mountains in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa .*
To Landi Kotal, which took travelers through the Khyber Pass.





.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viking 63

Finding very difficult to hold back my tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

Darren Lehmann and Sharne Warne in Pakistan Pepsi Ad

#GoodOldDays





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=413777592129715

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Government primary school, Jhang 1890s*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

c. 1960s: Motijheel - Dacca (now #Dhaka) - East Pakistan (now #Bangladesh)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaku1

Stunned pic, I am envy now that there is no thread like on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Nothing particularly amazing, honestly. I've been to southern Italy, which is considered to be quite bad by European standards, and it was still nicer than Pakistan in the 60s and 70s...
Cannot sugarcoat it.


----------



## dexter

c. 1958: Life in Dacca (now ‪#‎Dhaka‬) - East ‪#‎Pakistan‬ (Now ‪#‎Bangladesh‬)
Photos by Charles Samz


























*Khoon ke dhabbay dhulein' gey, kitni barsaton' ke baad*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

c. 1954: Prime Minister of #Pakistan Mr. Mohammed Ali, Bogra with Mr B.K. Acharya Deputy High Commissioner for India in Dacca, during the former's visit to the Publicity Stall of the Information Services of India at the Pakistan Industrial Progress Fair which was inaugurated at Dacca in January 1954.

Photo Courtesy: Mr. Bakhtiar Khalid






c. 1960: A View of Dacca (now #Dhaka) city - East#Pakistan (now #Bangladesh)






c. 1971: USIS building in Dacca (now #Dhaka) after being bombed by Mukti Bahini - East #Pakistan (now #Bangladesh)






c. 1969: Student holding an anti-government demonstration at Dacca, East #Pakistan (now#Bangladesh)






*Pakistan Railway at #Karachi c. 1979-80*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Green Arrow

Amazing pics. Really good old memories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bridge of Boats and Fort over Indus at Attock, 1863*




Bridge of boats and Fort was taken by William Baker in 1863. In 1883 a fortified railway bridge replaced the pontoon bridge. The location continues to have great strategic importance today. Next to the bridge flows a pipeline that carries natural gas to the people of the NWFP. Attock Fort belongs to the Pakistani Army.The bridge over the Indus River at Attock is the gateway to the North-West Frontier from the Punjab. This thin row of boats on the Grand Trunk Road from Calcutta to Kabul was a vital artery for British forces during their invasion of the area and later campaigns in Afghanistan( Alexander used a similar bridge in 328 B.C.E.). The sprawling fort on the Punjab side was built by the Mughal Emperor Akbar in 1581 support his own wars in Afghanistan. Famous Hindu mathematician Panini was born in Attock in 520 BC.

*Peshawar Fort 1860*




This early photograph shows how the language of the new medium was developing. The composition-the tree and the use of figures to create diagonal lines-dramatically enhances depth of field. The men carefully placed along the road also add to the information being conveyed by the shot. The road is a portion of the Grand Trunk Road. Today, the foreground area is one of the busiest traffic intersections in Peshawar.

*Peshawar Bazaar 1870*




This shot would have required serious organizational efforts on the part of the photographer. People in the foreground would have had to have been kept still for many seconds to permit a sharp image. Horses, however, could not be controlled and left most of the ghostly blurs on the image.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

bruce road (now jinnah road)........ Quetta
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## black-hawk_101

Really I am amazed to see and hear that Karachi city had progressed even more than what Dubai had in the 90s. I would like to see and hear about the development of Karachi since the Independence 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

dexter said:


> c. 1954: Prime Minister of #Pakistan Mr. Mohammed Ali, Bogra with Mr B.K. Acharya Deputy High Commissioner for India in Dacca, during the former's visit to the Publicity Stall of the Information Services of India at the Pakistan Industrial Progress Fair which was inaugurated at Dacca in January 1954.
> 
> Photo Courtesy: Mr. Bakhtiar Khalid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. 1960: A View of Dacca (now #Dhaka) city - East#Pakistan (now #Bangladesh)
> *This Dhaka have change so much today very few green are left due to rapid urbanization after 1971*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. 1971: USIS building in Dacca (now #Dhaka) after being bombed by Mukti Bahini - East #Pakistan (now #Bangladesh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. 1969: Student holding an anti-government demonstration at Dacca, East #Pakistan (now#Bangladesh)
> *near stadium paltan area *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Railway at #Karachi c. 1979-80*


----------



## monitor

dexter said:


> c. 1960s: Motijheel - Dacca (now #Dhaka) - East Pakistan (now #Bangladesh)


*in the left is now sonali Bank head office still holding the same pattern today . third middle plaza now have this following 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

monitor said:


> *in the left is now sonali Bank head office still holding the same pattern today . third middle plaza now have this following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks brother for sharing this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

"Guest House" one of the best drama in history of Pakistan....you wont get bored even if you watch it over and over again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Some old pic of Imran khan*







*Khan saab sharing jokes with aqib javed (1989)*







*Wasim and Waqar, the night mare of batsmen, the best fast balling pair that Pakistan has ever produced and the world has ever witness.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Sadr-e-mumliqat Zulphiqar Ali Bhutto inaugurating PTV lahore branch in 1972*







*This is how Lahore looks like back in 1969




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Interceptor

ghazi52 said:


> The iconic Mausoleum of Pakistan’s founder, Muhammad Ali Jinnah, under construction in Karachi. This picture was taken in 1965. The imposing structure was finally completed almost five years later.
> .
> View attachment 154414



Wow thats an amazing picture its also a testiment to our Chinese friendship I believe they helped us construct and fund the mausoleum they built the chandelier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

I would like to see a separate post on Karachi from 1947 till to date.........

I am making one.

please join in and share what u have..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

*Khan saab sharing jokes with aqib javed (1989)*
View attachment 178390


The smile of Aaqib Javed in the pic.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sliver

it is painful to see the degradation of such a beautiful and strong country. I suppose the guys "seeking to impose islamic rule" would find most of the pics offensive whereas everyone else will find these a sign of a "better" Pakistan.

I hope this Pakistan comes back soon - I have a huge desire to visit the rugged beauty of Pakistan mountainous regions (border areas with Afghanistan) and also towards the Gilgit region.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

Sliver said:


> it is painful to see the degradation of such a beautiful and strong country. I suppose the guys "seeking to impose islamic rule" would find most of the pics offensive whereas everyone else will find these a sign of a "better" Pakistan.
> 
> I hope this Pakistan comes back soon - I have a huge desire to visit the rugged beauty of Pakistan mountainous regions (border areas with Afghanistan) and also towards the Gilgit region.



Well im too from league of "seeking to impose islamic rule" 
but i feel free to share all these pics because its part of our history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

truthseeker2010 said:


> *Khan saab sharing jokes with aqib javed (1989)*
> View attachment 178390
> 
> 
> The smile of Aaqib Javed in the pic.......


I know he looks such a cute little gorilla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sliver

dexter said:


> Well im too from league of "seeking to impose islamic rule"
> but i feel free to share all these pics because its part of our history.


i should have been more clear. "Islamic rule" similar to Taliban's version or the ISIS version. Any country with their citizens has the right o choose its own rules as long as they are not archaic.
If you were the "Islamic" as in the TTP, you would probably have called most of the pics a "haraam" and would have probably not shared them in a positive light as you are doing now.
There are periods in Islamic rules were the environment very "open" and "inclusive" that created vibrant societies. Alas, they are hardly any such places now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Butchcassidy

ghazi52 said:


>


haha remember this, became a huge hit in India. Could hear it in marriage halls. It was hassan jahangir?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

yes. hassan jahangir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

She looks so pretty! 



cb4 said:


> Postcard issued by PIA in late 1970s. This uniform for PIA air hostesses was designed by renowned British dress designer Sir Hardy Amies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

We had a different Pakistan back then but then Zia happened to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Najanay Pakistan ko kis ki nazar lag gai hay


ZIA UL HAQ KI.



Green Arrow said:


> Amazing, Where did that Pakistan disappear?


ZIA ZIA ZIA



dexter said:


> Well im too from league of "seeking to impose islamic rule"


So you support ZIA? Shame on you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## coffee_cup

qamar1990 said:


> pakistan seems to be exactly same… i remember pakistan being like this up till 1999.
> after that we got modernized…. we ar better then we use to be overall but we have terrorism… once terrorism is gone people will see that we did progress and we are better then we were before.
> 
> it looks nice in these pictures but pakistan was no heaven back then.. we had more poverty and problems back then we do today… besides the terrorism of course…..
> 
> 
> nobody rejects zia and no body accepts ayub…
> maybe people in your circle of friends.
> but in overall people of pakistan love general zia and anybody who says otherwise is either a deliberate liar or very misinformed.
> 
> our people overall live better lives now then they did before… we have not lost out on anything.. we should have curbed extremism but its no secret that our people live better lives right now then they did before.
> 
> i know for a fact… i seen the progress and growth in wealth and quality of life… my dad grew up in house made of mud with just one door and one window.
> a few educated elites were rich and well and they did their best to take advantage of the poor and uneducated..



This.

The world has changed around us - a simple evolution. You don't see, for instance, celeberities roaming so freely in other countries as well.

Take terrorism and lawlessnes out of the equation (for a while) and you will see, Pakistan has progressed many many folds. The infrastructure, thriving shopping mals and in general the living standard has improved. Due to political reasons some institutions have gone down though (e.g. PIA and Railways). 

You can not ignore the fact that population of Pakistan has also doubled (trebbled?) compare to 60s.

A few selected pictures can give you good feelings, but do not show the overall situation that people in that era had to face daily.


----------



## dexter

c. 1987: Benazir Bhutto as bride on her wedding day with her groom Mr. Asif Ali Zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shabz Nist

coffee_cup said:


> This.
> 
> The world has changed around us - a simple evolution. You don't see, for instance, celeberities roaming so freely in other countries as well.
> 
> Take terrorism and lawlessnes out of the equation (for a while) and you will see, Pakistan has progressed many many folds. The infrastructure, thriving shopping mals and in general the living standard has improved. Due to political reasons some institutions have gone down though (e.g. PIA and Railways).
> 
> You can not ignore the fact that population of Pakistan has also doubled (trebbled?) compare to 60s.
> 
> A few selected pictures can give you good feelings, but do not show the overall situation that people in that era had to face daily.



How can you possibly take terrorism and lawlessness "out of the equation" ?! I find this notion ridiculous


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

GPO Chowk #Murree of 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Mushhiee *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

..




mm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

An unforgettable memories of 1992 worldcup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Remembering the Action Legend of Punjabi Films Sultan Rahi on his Death Anniversary*










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727800537245027

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Today 11 January 2015 is 37th Death anniversary of Great IBN E INSHA. 
May Allah bless his soul. *






Ibn-e-Insha (15 June 1927 - 11 January 1978) as guest with Tariq Aziz at #PTV#Lahoreshow Nelam Ghar c. 1970s






Today (15th June) is 87th birthday of great Ibn-e-Insha who was a famous Pakistani Urdu poet, humorist, travelogue writer and Columnist. He was not only a versatile poet but he is also regarded as one of the best humorists of Urdu. His poetry has a distinctive diction having a folk style of Hindi-Urdu flavor. Insha is considered to be one of the best poets and writers of his generation. His most famous ghazal "Insha Ji Utthoo" is an influential classic ghazal.

He was born on June 15, 1927 as Sher Muhammad Khan in Phillaur tehsil of JalandharDistrict, Punjab, India. His father hailed from Rajasthan. He did B.A. from Punjab University in 1946 and M.A. from University of Karachi in 1953. He was associated with various governmental services including Radio Pakistan, Ministry of Culture and National Book Centre of Pakistan. He also served UN for some time and this enabled him to visit a lot of places and was the reason of his subsequent travelogues. Some of the places that he visited includes Japan, Philippines, China, Hong Kong, Thailand, Indonesia, Malaysia, India, Afganistan, Iran, Turkey, France, UK and US.

Insha spent much of his time in Karachi. He died of Hodgkin's Lymphoma on January 11, 1978 in London and was buried in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

.....................
Karachi in 1950's .........................Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

Saya-e-Khuda-e-Zuljalal.






Remembering Arfa.
Rest in peace beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

PTV ........




Zulfikar Ali Bhutto at the inauguration of PTV Lahore centre’s then new building in 1972. The image also bears Benazir Bhutto’s signature at the bottom

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

Restoration work at Shahi Masjid #Lahore c. 1957

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

One 6exy car of those days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Jungibaaz said:


> Ruined by Pakistanis. Here, take a look at what our SHINING YOUTH think when presented with this.
> 
> View attachment 130659
> 
> 
> Just another bunch of religious whiteknights in the making.


Dont forget kid, without religion Pakistan would not even exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Dont forget kid, without religion Pakistan would not even exist.



Who you calling kid, kid? 

Keep white-knighting, might actually get you somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

dexter said:


> Remembering Arfa.
> Rest in peace beautiful.



i had read about her when she lived.

former happy times for all of pakistan, it seems...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

dexter said:


>



No.. the problem is that Pakistani nation has been watching too many Hindi movies, and lost its own values and civilization, which we had 20/30 years ago.
Pakistan only need to look beyond Hindi movies, to restore that glorious past.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Faisal Qureshi : In 1990 met Strings at Patriyata (Murree) and asked them "Can I take a picture with you please "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

What glorious past? You need economic stability, free and compulsory education for all, good health services, and the curbing of Takfiri ideology to be successful. Glory comes much, much later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

February 17, 1967: #Afghanistan King Zahir Shah (left) and #Pakistan President Ayub Khan review a parade of the Punjab Regiment and Pakistan Air Force as the Afghan Monarch arrived in Rawalpindi for a state visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Team of Tansen - 1990
Sajid Hasan, Tahira Syed, Legendary Haseena Moin, Shakeela Hasan, Zeba Bakhtiar, Khawaja Najam Hasan and Asif Raza Mir











c. 1969: Life in #Kabul #Afghanistan
Photo by Bruce Thomas






I am sailing, I am sailing,
home again 'cross the sea.
I am sailing, stormy waters,
to be near you, to be free.

Karachi - 1952

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

Pakistani shaheens said:


> The khabarnama of Pakistan were so peaceful, there was no back ground annoying sounds or musics in news those days. But now if we watch todays news it seems like as if we are watching a scene of war. It seems as if we are sitting in war zone instead of sitting in our couch. Todays khabarnama really gives me headache, unnecessary noises and musics that they embed on the news is really awful
> And look at their tone and language, totally peaceful and polite. And look at the female news anchor, she has dupata on her head, shows/dramas/films/ads all use to depict and represents our culture. But now todays Pakistan is totally void of such sharafat, and instead of promoting and showing our culture, our current soldout media is showing indian culturhaie and all those pathetic things which are not even part of our culture................MAN i want my old Pakistan back


You remember that Peaceful Ad of Wasim Akram .........About QUIT SMOKING & FITNESS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

* Free Kashmir Movement c. 1947.*

Location:Karachi, Pakistan
Date taken: December 1947
Photographer:Margaret Bourke-White






Muslim League National Guard commander Zaid Haroon (w. mic) standing on hood of truck yelling "Free Kashmir" next to Moslem League & Pakistani flags as he leads other guardsmen in the chant through the city.






Muslim League National Guard commander Zaid Haroon, 21, son of sugar magnate, yelling "Free Kashmir" next to Muslim League flag as he leads other guardsmen in the chant while riding on a truck for more recruits.






Muslim League National Guardsmen w. their flags, chanting "Free Kashmir" as they ride on a truck through crowd at Boulton Market while advertizing their evening's meeting for new recruits.






Muslim League National Guardsmen w. theirs & the Pakistani flags, chanting "Free Kashmir" as they ride on a truck through crowd at Boulton Market while advertizing their evening's meeting for new recruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xn Jin

abb mai aggar bolu k accha howa nangay pan se jan chuti to log bole ge ye TTP hai lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

#Khyber Steam Safari en route to Landi Kotal; 1995

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Sialkot Railway Station in December, 1971. (1971 War) *
Courtesy : Mr. Shah Jahan






*Pakistani Flag at top of Qaisar-e-Hind Fort during 1965 war.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

The eight teams, 1983 World Cup, Lord's, June 1983
Pakistan under captaincy of I.K.






Inzimam bhai at his best ..






*Pakistan celebrate winning the Cricket World Cup after beating England in the final at the MCG in Melbourne. 1992.






25 Mar 1992: Imran Khan celebrates after taking the wicket of Richard Illingworth of England to win the World Cup Final at the Melbourne Cricket Ground in Australia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Train arrives at #Karachi Cantt Railway Station in 1980.






Glimpse of Zero Point #Islamabad in 1988-89.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Farooq Qaiser aka Uncle Sargam with one of his popular puppet "Mr. Bonga Bakheel" in 1989-91






Staff Of Radio #Pakistan#Lahore in 1948; Can you recognize any personality ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyxmt

Bas_kya_bhai said:


> robert di niro.... ns with his car looks good, man.pakistan's glorious past.



Its funny every other country looks at its glorious future


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

I really loved this thread.

Thanks @dexter ! Wish I could give 5 stars to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

doppelganger said:


> I really loved this thread.
> 
> Thanks @dexter ! Wish I could give 5 stars to this thread.



thanks buddy your good feedbacks are enough for me no need for rating or blah blah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xn Jin

Norwegian said:


> ZIA UL HAQ KI.
> 
> 
> ZIA ZIA ZIA
> 
> 
> So you support ZIA? Shame on you!


 so u are secular lol shame on you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

afghan MI-24 in Pak Army service:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Lahore 1969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Bhutto and Zia-ul-Haq meeting (1977)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A couples dancing at New Year's Eve 1955:
















PIA flight crew in the 50s/60?







"Matka" race in 60s.. Lahore Girls college:





A Zoarastian woman sits on her scoter in 60s






A cafe in Lahore :







Vital signs band 90s:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak cricket champs:







Pak hockey team defeating the Spanish on Barcelona:






The Kings of Squash 90s:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's grave in Karachi 1950s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Karachi in 1910s






Aerial view of Karachi in 1928






Karachi in early 1940s






Elphinstone Street, Karachi in 1940






Karachi in 1961






Victoria Road (Abdullah Haroon Road Today) in the 60s






Shahra e Faisal in 1980's







Postcard from Saudi Arabian Airlines praising the city of Karachi, in 1980s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Sylvester Stallone in Peshawar for shooting Rambo 3 (1988).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi saddar 1980's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

c. 1969: Empress Market - #Karachi






c. 1979: Super Market - #Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Porus

dexter said:


> *Elegance : Quaid-e-Azam Love you sir
> Enough for today
> *





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A cafe in Lahore :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195554



If the emulation of English gentlemen is the yardstick of suaveness, then yes the people of those days appear more civilized and cultured. It took us just a couple of decades to destroy the little civilization the British masters had left behind.


----------



## dexter

c. 1970s: A View at #Karachi






c. 1961: Yadgar Chowk - #Peshawar






c. 1979: A View at #Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

c. 1954: #Pakistan #Cricket Team during visit to #England, Lords Cricket Ground. In Photo, can be seen Imtiaz Ahmad and Hanif Muhamad
Photo Courtesy: Zaigham Imtiaz

From left to right: Fazal Mahmood, Zulfiqar Ahmad, Imtiaz Ahmad, Mahmood Husain, Maqsood Ahmad, Khalid Hasan, Haneef Mohammad, Mohammad Aslam (?), Wazeer Mohammad and Aleemuddin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

From US Consulate page

Vibrant Pakistani wedding in an American setting!
Syed Baber Ali, a well-known Pakistani businessman and former Finance Minister of Pakistan, held his wedding ceremony at the Pakistan Embassy in Washington DC in 1954. Did you know that U.S. President Richard Nixon and his wife attended the wedding? Wonderful!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

c. 1950s: #Pakistan#Cricket Team with Dilip Kumar at Bombay during visit to #India






Shireen Jinnah (Sister of Quaid-e-Azam) on the wedding ceremony of Muhammad Aslam Jinnah (Grandson-in-Law of Nathu Jinnah who was uncle of Muhammad Ali Jinnah) with Munawar Sultana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

An older image of the Clocktower Peshawar for comparison.













Cunningham's Clocktower (built 1900) after the recently carried out successful anti-encroachment campaign by the District Government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Former Cricketer Captain Abdul Hafeez Kardar (Late) with Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto at Qaddafi Stadium #Lahore during 1st test vs new Zealand. 1976: miandad's debut.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

On #WomenDay - Remembering the sufferings and sacrifices of women during the trauma of partition in 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

the actual "don"





As for what character he would play in the film, Marlon’s reply was predictable: “I will play the king.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

“View of Karachi port in 1900s





Railway Station Hyderabad, Sindh 1930s





Victoria Tower, Jacobabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Happy Birthday, the Queen of Pop Music, Nazia Hassan.
May you rest in peace. #3rdApril

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS

*The Pakistan cricket team’s famous pace duo, Imran Khan and Sarfraz Nawaz, at a nightclub in Melbourne in 1981*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Pakistani currency through ages. How many currency notes do you remember? 

P.S: Number of notes you remember reflect your age Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

On September 05, 1986, a Pan American Boeing 747-121 (Pan Am Flight 73) was hijacked by four armed Palestinian while at the ground at Karachi airport. The aircraft with 360 passengers (14 different nationals mostly Indians, Germans, Americans, Canadians, Italians, British and Pakistanis) had arrived from Mumbai and was heading to New York, USA. It had stopped at Karachi to refuel and pickup more passengers.

The incident began as passengers boarded the Frankfurt-bound aircraft in Karachi.The hijackers stormed up the stairways into the plane, fired shots from an automatic weapon, and seized control of the aircraft. Flight attendants were able to alert the cockpit crew using intercom, allowing the pilot, co-pilot, and flight engineer to flee through an overhead hatch in the cockpit.

Pakistani authorities decided upon a commando style raid on the plane and they sent its SSG division led by Brig. Tariq Mehmood Shaheed (Man of Steel). It was almost fifteen minutes later that the Pakistani commandos arrived at the scene and stormed the plane. In the resulting shootout, the SSG members killed one of the terrorists immediately and captured two others in a short time. The last hijacker tried to escape with the passengers but was apprehended as well. 

Twenty of the passengers were killed during the hijacking, of which 12 were from India and the rest were from United States, Pakistan and Mexico. All the hijackers were arrested and sentenced to death in Pakistan. However, the sentences were later commuted to life in prison against the wishes of India and the United States.

Right Top: Neerja Bhanot (Aged 22) was a flight attendant for Pan Am, from India, was Killed while saving passengers from terrorists on board the hijacked Pan Am Flight 73. Neerja Bhanot assisted a number of passengers to escape from the flight, then she laid down her life shielding three children from the bullets fired by the terrorists. She was awarded with "Ashok Chakra" India's most prestigious gallantry award for bravery during peace time.

Choudhry Bashir Ahmad was on duty on on 5th sep 1986 when this bloody tragic 
Incident happened . It was morning time when Palestinian terrorists stormed Pan Am in ASF uniforms and ASF Jeep. Pam Am operation staff requested to me to act as translator , as I knew Arabic and could interprete. 1st thing hijackers demanded was the cockpit crew (capt f/o and f/e) who left aircraft to take them to their next destination in Middle East .ssg commandos didn't storm aircraft till sunset. After sunset when lights were switched off the Bay where Pan Am was parked. Hijacker got panicked and asked all passengers to stand in the middle path of aircraft and after doing so, they started indiscriminate firing by automatic weapons. After hearing firing from inside the aircraft , commandos also started firing and stormed aircraft. Me and a Saudi manager Mr Naseem were right near the stairs of PanAm
Dead bodies and injured were being brought from aircraft . In very very bad condition every body was torn with bulits from many places .i can't forget it. It was horrible scene. Hijackers were arrested while running with passengers and one was arrested from lounge on pointation of other passengers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

c. 1960s: Moin Akther at DMC, Karachi
Today is 2nd Death Anniversary of Legendary Moin Akhtar sb. May Allah Bless His Soul. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*In memoriam: Moin Akhtar — the legend lives on*
ZOYA ANWER 





"He was truly an icon, a legend," says Actor Samina Peerzada
Today marks the fourth death anniversary of the multifaceted actor and comedian Moin Akhtar, whose roles still resonate deeply with people.

Born on December 24, 1950 Moin Akhtar entered the entertainment industry in 1966 when his parody act of popular actor Muhammad Ali brought him into the limelight.

After this there was no stopping Akhtar. His long-standing double act with writer Anwar Maqsood made him an icon, and when Bushra Ansari joined them the resulting comedy was matchless.





Moin Akhtar acts in a play.— Courtesy photo
Talking to Dawn.com, actor and present Napa Programmes Director Arshad Mehmood said of Moin Akhtar:

“I knew him since a long time and this would be enough to say that he was indeed a huge artist but he was not just a great artist, he was a far greater human being.”

Acclaimed actor Samina Peerzada also shared her memories with the late comedian:

“I have worked with Moin in both theatre and TV and I had an amazing time with him. He was truly an icon, a legend. There was nobody like him and there will be no one like him. I truly miss him,” she said.

"He was an extremely funny and he would always have a prank up his sleeve._Ullu bohat banatay thay_, and he would pull it in such a serious way that anyone would fall for it," she added.

In an earlier interview with Dawn.com, Anwar Maqsood remembered him as the ‘best star in a night sky’:

“I have never seen such a professional yet such a careless person in my life,” he said.

Reminiscing about him, the writer known for his powerful satire had said that no actor could have done what Moin did for him.

“There are many good actors in India and Pakistan. But I couldn’t find an actor like Moin, neither in Pakistan nor in India.”

Veteran actor Qazi Wajid also echoed similar thoughts in the same interview. For him, Moin Akhtar was an extremely humble man who never addressed him by taking his name. As for his skills, Qazi Wajid said: “He was a master performer.”


His adaptability was undoubtedly his greatest strength: from speaking fluent Urdu to English, Bengali, Hindi, Pashto, Sindhi or Punjabi, Moin Akhtar could become anyone he willed: he was a perfect _behroopiya_, an impersonator.

His acts were not only lauded in Pakistan but he was admired in India as well by the likes of Dilip Kumar and Amitabh Bachchan.





Moin Akhtar with Dilip Kumar.— Photo courtesy: pak101
He is famous for his impeccable performance in shows like 'Rozi', 'Half-Plate', and 'Family 93'. His theatre performance with Omer Sharif in ‘Bakra Qiston Par’ and ‘Buddha Ghar Pe Hai’ is also remembered as one of the best stage-shows, as the genre has seen a decline in recent years.





Moin Akhtar with actor Zeba Shehnaz—Courtesy photo
He was last seen making others chuckle in the popular show _Loose-Talk_which saw faux interviews of Moin Akhtar by Anwar Maqsood as he pulled on innumerable roles ranging from a labourer, politician, transvestite and even a dictator. It was _Loose-Talk_ which made sure that the newer generation knew the art of being Moin Akhtar.

Along with many accolades, he was conferred the Pride of Performance in 2012.

Following a cardiac arrest, Moin Akhtar passed away on April 22 2011 in his hometown, Karachi.

source: In memoriam: Moin Akhtar — the legend lives on - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Glorious old Pakistan since Zia came to power we keep going down than we never can recover my sister tells me Karachi was a city to see at that time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masoom_Darinda

PurpleButcher said:


> Zia.. why were you ever born?
> 
> The Great Polarizer of our Society!... He divided our society into shia/sunni... he created mqm to kick ppp... jihadists and shit.... pml corrupt leaders..... now our society is so much divided its difficult to see it united and vibrant again



First of all thanx to all the pic posters.

Now to tell you a short stroy Mr. PurpleButcher
It was around 80-81 my father was posted at Quetta, that Zia ul Haq was addressing Staff College and narrated a story where he was trapped in a burning tank and some on pulled him out, when he got to this part suddenly a voice rang out " Who was that Bast---?"
There was a hush silence but luckily no one ratted on the guy and we never found him out otherwise he was a goner for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

c. 1964: Street Scene- #Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Indeed, 'Jazba Junoon' did become big. Very big. But bigger than 'Dil Dil Pakistan'?

Read: dawn.com/news/1183339/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akshay gehlot

Pakistan retained that British charm in part due to jinnah and in part due to his military successors and while that helped them a lot in th 70's and 80's it also laid down the seeds for religious fanaticism.
The problems in Afghanistan and middle east didn't help either and while pak should focus on getting slowly back on track these glory days of western interest and high tourism are still very far away .

But as an Indian I do admit that these pics paint a more modern picture to that what we saw in India during the 70's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

IrbiS said:


> *The Pakistan cricket team’s famous pace duo, Imran Khan and Sarfraz Nawaz, at a nightclub in Melbourne in 1981
> 
> 
> 
> *



What you are doing imran in night club ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

monitor said:


> What you are doing imran in night club ?


Nothing, just for jumma prayers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

c. 1960s: Life in [HASHTAG]#Karachi[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......Badshahi Musjid...

.





Quetta *Command & Staff College *
..
*Aerial View, 1940s*




.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Remembering Jamil Fakhri - Legendary TV, film and stage actor passed away at ‪#‎Lahore‬ on June 9, 2011

He gained popularity from PTV drama serial Andhera Ujala by playing the character Jaffer Hussain (middle in photo) . He also played leading roles in other dramas such as Haweli.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

I love this drama .....................one of the best. .


----------



## M.SAAD

Seems like Pakistan was better before 90's than it is now


----------



## ghazi52

M.SAAD said:


> Seems like Pakistan was better before 90's than it is now


That is a fact ........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................... . . . . 
.. .. .. .
.
*President Eisenhower in Karachi, December 1959.* Life magazine cover of December 21, 1959 showing Presidents Eisenhower and Ayub Khan in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## me_itsme

Nice photos, very surprising photos. Personal opinion lot better than India from those days from what I ve seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

M.SAAD said:


> Seems like Pakistan was better before 90's than it is now



Sure was, I was living in Lahore during the 90s and loved every minute of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmer Rana

Now what has happened to Pakistan :-[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Zia-ul-haq playing golf in Murree in 1986.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....Maroonda’: 
Pakistani Rice Cracker, A Poor Man’s Dessert .....

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.....



....

. . 
.





.17 JUNE 1937: THE ELECTRA BEING SERVICED IN KARACHi

.



. .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiran Qasim

AHHH !!! This is the Best thread i have ever seen - Thanks a ton for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Ahmer Rana said:


> Now what has happened to Pakistan :-[



This General and his ruinous legacy:



dexter said:


> Zia-ul-haq playing golf in Murree in 1986.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

This is called "Moral collapse" of a Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jungibaaz

dexter said:


> Zia-ul-haq playing golf in Murree in 1986.



Would've been nice, if some unwashed liberal democratic secular hippy made his way on the course and hit the man a few times with his club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> .....Maroonda’:
> Pakistani Rice Cracker, A Poor Man’s Dessert .....
> 
> .......




lol wow childhood delicacy and very cheap too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> lol wow childhood delicacy and very cheap too



Same for myself ........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

dexter said:


> Happy Birthday, the Queen of Pop Music, Nazia Hassan.
> May you rest in peace. [HASHTAG]#3rdApril[/HASHTAG]




she was a huge hit India in 2 albums she released here and she dies so young to dreaded cancer. Rest in peace....amen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

[Bregs] said:


> she was a huge hit India in 2 albums she released here and she dies so young to dreaded cancer. Rest in peace....amen


Surprisingly she was a huge hit in Latin America too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> she was a huge hit India in 2 albums she released here and she dies so young to dreaded cancer. Rest in peace....amen



Yes. Too young . Rest in peace.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

On this day (July 9) in 1967, Madar-i-Millat Miss Fatima Jinnah, the youngest sister of Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah, passed away due to heart attack.
a Jinnah was not only Mohammad Ali Jinnah's sister, but his guardian and political companion too. Due to her selfless work for Pakistan, she was conferred the title of Madar-i-Millat (Mother of the Nation).





Front page of Dawn on July 10, 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

thanks for zia ul haq
for

gifting

*afghan refugees who destroy whole country *

*MQM creation who hijack Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rest her peace our Madar-i-Millat Miss Fatima Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............



...... 
.Quetta city ........................

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

*Saving Karachi’s oldest Eid Gah :*

by AKHTAR BALOUCH





_Akhtar Balouch, also known as the Kiranchi Wala, ventures out to bring back to Dawn.com’s readers the long forgotten heritage of Karachi. Stay tuned to this space for his weekly fascinating findings._

All preparations had been made in the Eid Gah (prayer ground) for Eid day prayers. Attentive bureaucrats are overseeing the prayer arrangements. Prayer time is fast approaching. The head of the country, however, is yet to arrive. All serving eyes longingly share stares, silently asking one another; when will he come?

One low-ranking officer brought the country head’s Aide-de-Camp’s attention to the hour; it was later than late. The ADC did not pay any heed. The low-ranking officer tried yet again to remind the ADC that the time for the prayer had long arrived. The ADC, now with a face that clearly stated he was holding himself from completely losing his cool, gave the time-reminding prayer enthusiast a look of displeasure and told him to tell the prayer leader that the prayer will only start when the _sahib_ is here.

The officer made it a marching task and went straight to the prayer leader.

To the ADC’s displeasure, the officer could again be seen rushing back towards him. It had only been a few minutes. “The prayer leader has refused to delay the prayer, sir,” he said to the ADC. Now, the look that the ADC had on his face was of worry, and not displeasure.

While the ADC was still trying to figure out the next step, he heard the cracking noise of the loudspeakers followed by an announcement asking prayer participants to stand up and form horizontal queues so the prayer could begin. The sitting, waiting audience suddenly rose to righteousness.

The prayer had begun. Everyone was erect, body and soul, in the audience of the one and only God, thanking him for the joyous occasion.

The ADC ran to the central entrance of the Eid Gah only to see that the official vehicle of the country head was parked right outside. He ran to the in-charge of the security detail and asked, “Where is he?” The country head was standing in the last queue, praying like a commoner. The ADC had by now lost it. He could only wait until the prayer ended. So he did.

When the prayer ended, the ADC went to the country head and told him that he had asked the prayer leader to delay the prayer but could not get him to agree. The ADC must have been expecting that the country head would have an outburst and would surely punish the prayer leader for his disobedience. Instead, the country head was all praise for the prayer leader.

Those were the good old days when the country heads prayed with groups of people and the country’s only news channel Pakistan Television would later tell the whole world how the country head had ‘mingled with the crowds’. The crowds, of course, were mostly law enforcement personnel without their uniforms.

It was the first Eid day prayer after Pakistan had come into existence.

The country head who prayed in the last queue as a commoner was none other than Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah. The prayer leader was Moulana Zahoor-ul-Hasan Dars. In later times, in the same Pakistan, a revolutionary _moulavi_ (Muslim religious leader) – who is quite impressed by a certain Gullu Butt – had delayed the Friday prayer for half an hour so that one Mr Sharif could comfortably stand in the first row.





Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah offering Eid prayers in the last rows.
It has often been said that Karachi’s first Eid Gah is located on Bandar Road, opposite Jamia Cloth Market. However, history has news for everyone. The oldest Eid Gah in Karachi is located in Lyari. It is on the Faqir Muhammad Khan Darra Road.





Siddique Balouch, one of the most known journalists in the country, shares that this Eid Gah from Lyari is the oldest in Karachi and it was established during the days of the Mir ruler in Sindh. People like the leftist leader Ghous Bakhsh Bizenjo, Sir Haji Abdullah Haroon, Ghulam Hussain Khaliq Dina, Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah, Muhammad Ayoub Khuhro and Saaien G. M. Syed have all offered Eid day prayers at this very Eid Gah.

My journalist friend Rafique Balouch shared some interesting insight on this particular Eid Gah. He says that the Eid Gah was also a centre of political activities during Ayub Khan’s martial law. Here, there would be protest gatherings against Ayub Khan now and again, when the protest leaders would exit the Eid Gah, they would be arrested by the police only to be dropped off at the outskirts of Karachi and always in the areas adjoining Thatta.

There was no public transport in those days. As a result, those who would participate in the protests would have to return home on foot. They would only reach their destinations after a two, three day long walk. Most of them would be scared of participating in any protest activity after that.

Renowned historian Gul Hassan Kalmati writes in his book, _Karachi: Sindh Kee Marui_:

[The Eid Gah]… is two and a half centuries old. It was established in the days when the Kalhoro dynasty reigned over Sindh.

However, Usman Damohi disagrees. In his book, _Karachi Taareekh Kay Aaeenay Main_, he writes that after the British had conquered Sindh, the first Eid Gah to be established was the central Eid Gah on Bandar Road around 1879-80.

I decided to visit the Lyari Eid Gah and ask about in regards to its history. My journalist friend Arif Balouch was very helpful in the matter. He got me in touch with Abdul Aziz Balouch who still lives in the Eid Gah in Lyari.

His father Moulavi Shah Daad Hout had remained the prayer leader here for a very long time. He died aged 106. I went to the Eid Gah to see Aziz Balouch. The main entrance held a signboard. It had the name of the madrassa on it: Jamia Tarseel Al-Qur’an Siddiquia Eid Gah Trust.





I entered the Eid Gah and then called Aziz on his mobile. He came out of his house after a few minutes. He smiled at me and then informed me that it was prayer time, and he must be excused. I told him I'd wait for him.





On the right was a mosque where people were headed for prayer. On the left, an empty area was being used as a football field by some children quite religiously as well. I also spotted a water cooler by the mosque.





I thought instead of just waiting for Aziz, I may as well take a look around.

It was the 28th day of the month of fasting, Ramazan. By the water cooler, I spotted two teenagers drinking water out of a glass chained to the cooler. I went close and asked if the water was cold. They showed me a thumbs-up, saying, “_bamboo_.”

Now, _bamboo_ is of course English for _baans_. However, it is also Sindhi and Balouchi for _bamboo_. Often in colloquial Balouchi, calling something _bamboo_means it deserves high appreciation. You have to get the pronunciation right, though. It is more _bumb-boo_ than bamboo. Practice a bit, I’d say.

I enjoyed a glass full of the cold _bamboo_ water. It was refreshing. It was only in Lyari that I found cool water during this month and time of the day. Had it been some other place in Karachi, those two boys would have been on news for taking a beating for violating the Ramazan code, and yes, Zia-ul-Haq’s Ramazan Ordinance.

After a little while, Abdul Aziz came out of the mosque and we got talking about the Eid Gah. He told me that the place had its political history and identity, too.

He added that the Eid Gah was famous for funeral prayers in absentia of those who lay down their lives for the restoration of democracy. According to him, funeral prayers for slain Afghan leader Dr Najeebullah and Pakistan’s late Prime Minister Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto were also held here in absentia, along with those for many others.





I asked him why there was a madrassa here now. He said it was there to save it from land grabbers. Apparently, the Oqaaf department was very cooperative towards some groups who wanted to take over the land.

Since this piece of land is worth millions of rupees, many groups have been interested in building a commercial centre here. Even the last Qazi of Karachi, Qazi Noor Muhammad’s son Qazi Munir had taken over the land to build a storage facility here. Later, people forced him out through protest.

Upon exiting the Eid Gah, a man asked us: “What is the matter?”

I asked him the same question: Why is there a madrassa here now? When and why was it built?

He told me his name was Gul Muhammad. “My _baap_ used to pray here,” he said. The Balouch of Lyari do not like it when you use the terms _abba_, _baba_ or_papa_ for their fathers.

Gul Muhammad continued: “I, too, pray here.This madrassa here was built by the people of the neighbourhood. You know, all the kids here in this madrassa are from Waziristan and Sarhad (he meant KP). Now, the Eid Gah is safe but if these kids keep living here, it will be trouble for us, you know.”

Gul Muhammad told me that there are about 250 students in the madrassa. I said to him, “But the place looks empty.” Gul replied, “They’ve all gone to Waziristan to celebrate Eid.”

Outside the mosque, a stall was established to distribute _jihadi_ literature to the people coming out of the mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## peterxie

It is so beautiful ...


----------



## [Bregs]

In the past people had more leisurely time to social around in peace now a days its more comfort and luxury in every part of life but more stress too and less social bonding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Pakistan to kya ho gya @Shamain ,@IrbiS ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Pakistan to kya ho gya? Pakistan wohi ban gaya jiss key liye Pakistaniyon ney kaam kiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Zoo ..........
.......




.
.Mumtaz Begum


..



...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

[Bregs] said:


> In the past people had more leisurely time to social around in peace now a days its more comfort and luxury in every part of life but more stress too and less social bonding



Simple answer is the intense use of technology
spending hours over smart phones , laptops , tabs and PCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

dexter said:


> Simple answer is the wrong use of technology
> spending hours over smart phones , laptops , tabs and PCs.



Yes misuse of electronic gadgets and 24 hours so many satellite tv channels have taken toll on the social fabric of our society

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Good Ol' days: Jack Russell of England surrounded by public as he is drawing sketches in Peshawar in '96






Good ol' days South Africa's former captain late Hansie Cronje enjoying Tanga ride in Rawalpindi in 1996





Pakistan's old 100 Rupees currency note. It was issued in 1954. 








King Faisal talking to a journalist (Hassan Bhatti of Radio Pakistan) at Karachi airport. 1964.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

When NCA was "Mayo School of Arts", in early 1900s. #Pakistan #Lahore





Karachi's II Chundgrigar Road in 1962






People of Karachi celebrate creation of Pakistan (August 14, 1947) at the city’s Kakri Ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## untitled

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi Zoo ..........
> .......
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have experimented with genetic engineering too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

persona_non_grata said:


> We have experimented with genetic engineering too ?



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

This is how it all began ! Rare edition of daily Dawn, August 15, 1947, announcing the Independence of #Pakistan.




1900s: Mission Chruch Peshawar.





A Rare Photo of Anarkali Bazar, Lahore 





Smith & Campbell’s Pharmacy and Ghuam Rassol Building, Lahore- Photo taken in 1922





Aerial View of Lahore in 1933. GPO & SBI can be seen in foreground. King Edward Medical College is visible at top




GPO Chowk, The Mall, Lahore, 1940s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Government College Lahore-1880s 





Lawrence College, Ghora Gali, Murree: Prep School Building-1875. 





Quetta – Bruce Road, now Jinnah Road, 1900s or 1910s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## datalibdaz

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Pakistan wohi ban gaya jiss key liye Pakistaniyon ney kaam kiya.



Pakistan ke liye tu kisi ney kuch kya hein nahe....Sab ney apney apney liye kiya...koe US bhag gya...tu koe UK....Jo Pakistan me reh gaye, unho ney Pakistan ku loot loot kar apna maal baneya....


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Wife of Major Aziz Bhatti Shaheed receiving Nishan e Haider from Ayub Khan. #DefenceDay





DAWN's front page on 5th April ,1979 with the lead story of Bhutto's execution






PIDC building, once upon a time in Karachi. 





Qauid e Azam's mazar, under construction in 1965 and today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazorMC

The main issue imo is the surge in population and our lack of preparation to handle this number of people.
Plus a lot of tourists back then were on the "_Hippie trail_" which passed through Pakistan and into India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Abbottabad in 1930s.





Karachi's regent plaza hotel in 70s, at that time it was known as Taj Mahal, later named "Holiday Inn" then "Regent"





Pakistan's Prince Aly Khan, M. S. A. Baig; Begum Shireen Aziz Armad & Niaz A. Naik at UN General Assembly Hall, 1959.





England's Paul Nixon enjoying a cup of KAHWA in Peshawar during England's tour to Pakistan in 2000.





Cricketer Dermot Reeve of England enjoying camel ride in Pakistan during World Cup 1996. 





Quaid e Azam sworn-in as 1st Governor-General of Pakistan. 





South African Cricketers Fanie De Villiers & Steve Palframan roams around in Pakistan, 1996. 





News Casters Zubair Uddin and Nasreen Pervaiz presenting 9 pm bulletin on PTV. 1970s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

This is how #Karachi's Bunder Road (now MA Jinnah road) was some 100 years ago.





Karachi's famous Metropole Hotel, now the building is almost demolished to make space for wedding hall. 





The original building of #Karachi's civil hospital, inaugurated in 1898.





Karachi's preedy street in 1950s





When Nawaz Sharif was elected CM of Punjab.






Pakistan Military Academy Kakul, main entrances in 1950s 





Historic moments,after Pakistan beat MCG, Pakistan's Governor Khawaja Nazimudin raising slogans of Pakistan Zindabad 





Mohammad Ali Jinnah at his last Press Conference before leaving for Pakistan, New Delhi, August 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Saint Patrick’s School, #Karachi in 1873. 





A 1873 photo of #Karachi Parsi Virbaiji School (BVS School). 





Hockey legends Munir Dar & Zakauddin, homecoming after Pakistan's historic GOLD medal at Rome Olympics. 





members of Sind Muslim Women's National Guard practising combat with laathi sticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

Great thread this one, very nostalgic and bringing alive past


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Former Indian captain Kapil Dev presenting a Cricket bat to Zia ul Haq in 1987 #Cricket #Pakistan #India






Princess Diana meeting a group of girls during her visit to Kinnaird college in 1992




Good ol' days: #FromNewKarachiToKemari England's Graham Thorpe posing with Karachi's famous W11 bus. 




Good ol' days: England's Cricketer Marcus Trescothick walks freely in flower market of Karachi in 2000. 





Pakora time for Trescothick as he walks freely in Karachi during England's tour to Pakistan in 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

A rare photograph of Pakistan's 1st Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan with his family in 1947.





Mark Taylor & Steve Waugh passing batting tips to locals during






tour to Pakistan in 1994.

Pakistani newspapers on 26th March, 1992. #JabWeWon #Cricket #CWC15 #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kakaspai

i cry every time i see these pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

former captain of england cricket team wearing Pakistan team's jersey after #PAKvENG game in WC96. 





Mrs John F. Kennedy made an unscheduled stop at the famed Peshawar Museum on her way back from the Khyber Pass. 1962. 





Gandhi with Reverend A. M. Dalaya, the Principal of King Edward's College in Peshawar, 1933.




April 1937: A group of crowd watching Karachi Spring Race meeting which was considered biggest social function. 





Trinity Church in Karachi, in early 1900s




Mall road, Murree. 1890s. 





OCTOBER 1997: The Queen At A Reception & Lunch Hosted By The Governor Of Sindh Karachi. 





A group of students study under a tree at DAV college, now Islamia college, in Lahore. 1929.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Wasim Akram, Shoaib Muhammad and Raja in 1992.





Benazir Bhutto in Balochistan for her election campaign in 1986. 





The remaining walls of surviving structures at Bothura ruins. Pakistan. | Location: Swat River Basin, Pakistan.





Karachi in 1980s. What a peaceful city it was. 









An old picture of Karachi Boat Club,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Momi Gul Durrani - one of the PIA's initial air-hostesses - She died in Cairo air-crash in 1965.





Pope John Paul II is greeted by Pakistan's Zia-Ul-Haq upon his arrival in Karachi for an official visit to Pakistan.





(L to R) Mrs. Muammar Qaddafi, Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, Moammar El-Qaddafi & Mrs. Bhutto at the Guest Palace. 





Pakistan's Nobel laureates Dr Abdus Salam with Sheldon Lee Glashow & Steven Weinberg at Nobel Awards ceremony, 1979 





Pakistan Hockey team returns home after winning their 1st major Gold medal in 1958 Asian Games.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Lahore in 1970s when people used to opt for Tanga, now Tanga are replaced by motorcycle-rickshaws






Richard Nixon springs down from the trunk of a limousine which carried him & Yahya Khan to Government House. 





The Karachi stock exchange, in 1940s. 






The Princesses of Hunza (L to R), Malikai Hussun, Azra & Fouzia pose in garden of palace at Karimabad, August 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Tamizuddin Khan, speaker of the Pakistan National Assembly meeting with Pres. Kennedy at the White House.





A regiment of Pakistani soldiers salutes at a military parade celebrating Pakistani independence. 1964. 





Group photograph of Pakistan Cricket team - 1954 Tour of England.





A camel caravan in the Shahur Tangi (Khyber Pass) in border region of Aghanistan & Pakistan, photographed in 1920s. 





A caravan of merchants and their camels travel across Khyber Pass, 1920s. 





15th August 1947: A dense throng of people outside the Constituent Assembly in Karachi, as Pakistan was formed

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## [Bregs]

Terrific share dear, amazing pics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

A 1940 board laying out the Karachi city government’s policy towards racism.





Islamabad's super market in early 1980s.





Islamabad Airport in 1980s. 





Polo Players, Gilgit, Northern Pakistan, 1978 





Shikara boats carry passengers and goods down the Jhelum River.





A group of people pose at a roadsign labelled SWAT STATE. 1962. 






A memorable picture, Pakistan Hockey team returns home after winning 1982 Hockey World Cup in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thunder Bolt

December 1963, Ayub Khan and Sri Lanka's Prime Minister Mrs, Srimavo Bandaranaike pictured at Colombo Airport.




Peace Corps volunteer & nurse Janet Hanneman stands with some patients at Government Mental Hospital, Lahore, 1963. 





29 Apr1962: Hanif Mohammad bats during the opening match of their tour of England against the Indian Gymkhana. 





A scene in the native village of Landi Kotel, circa February 1961. 





1961: The logging village of Bahrain. The snow-capped Sinners Mountains are in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Benazir Bhutto & Prince Karim Aga Khan IV during convocation of Aga Khan University in Karachi, 1994. 





Prince Charles of Wales with Aga Khan on a visit to Altit in the Karokoram Mountains, Skardu November 2006. 





Wedding Of Prince Karim Aga Khan With Begum Salima. 





November 1949: Pakistani Aircraft apprentices in training for the Royal Pakistan Air Forces at the RAF School.





Quaid e Azam Mohammed Ali Jinnah with Lord Mountbatten & his wife after talks at Viceroy's House, Delhi, April 1947. 





Trygve Lie, UN SG, witnessing signing of admittance papers for Pakistan to UN by Sir Zafrulla Khan (2nd form left)






September 1947, a large number of people waiting to leave for Pakistan





circa 1912: A car laden with baggage and hunting trophies on the return trip from Kashmir to Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## [Bregs]

These are some very rare and precious collection of nostalgic memories, Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Waziris tribesmen of Waziristan, North West Frontier Passage. Photograph from early 20th century.





The Vice-regal tent at the Durbar or Mughal court under the British Raj at Rawalpindi, circa March 1885.





The Victoria Railway Bridge over the Jhelum River at Chak Nizam in Punjab, under construction, circa 1886. 





A teacher giving a class at a school in the christian village of Clarkabad, India (now in Pakistan), circa 1880.





Diana, Princess of Wales poses with soldiers during her visit to the Khybar Pass on September 26, 1991 in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

The Sabri Brothers perform during at the KIT on 31st October1990 in Amsterdam, the Netherlands.






Composer Duke Ellington performs onstage with his orchestra at the Bagh-e-Jinnah on October 30, 1963 in Lahore.





Prince Akihito & Princess Michiko of Japan with Ayub Khan at a reception in their honor in Karachi on Jan 29, 1962. 





February 1961: A parade of Pakistan's finest blood horses at the Horse and Cattle Show in Lahore. 





A guard from Pakistan on duty at Buckingham Palace for the Coronation, May 1953. 





1950, Portrait of Liaquat Ali Khan with his wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thunder Bolt

A street stall in front of the Karachi Municipal Corporation (KMC) building on M. A. Jinnah Road, Pakistan, 1950 






1890: City Hall in Karachi, in Pakistan





Karachi beach, August 1988. 





Zia Ul-Haq playing golf at Emirates Golf Club in Dubai, March 1988. Sheikh Mohammed & Sheikh Maktoum also present. 





Benazir Bhutto with Algerian President Chadli Bendjedid in Alger, Algerie on July 14th, 1990. 






Benazir Bhutto with leaders of the world, including India's Rajiv Gandhi in Paris, France on July 13th, 1989. 





London 1979, ZA Bhutto's sons Shahnawaz & Murtaza at press conference after news that their father is to be executed 





March 15th, 1973, Vendors at the Fowara Chowk shopping centre, in old Rawalpindi, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

US President Ronald W. Reagan (R) with the Pakistani PM Mohammed Khan Junejo during the White House ceremony, 1986.





Former president General Ziaul Haq playing golf in Muree. 1986.




Former President Zia ul Haq playing snooker with his children in 1986.










Mar 1984: Cricketer Abdul Qadir of Pakistan relaxes at home in Lahore, Pakistan 





Hidayet Jahan of Pakistan in action on the squash court, 1983. He was amongst the top 6 in world from 1970 to 1986.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Pakistan's President Zia Ul haq & spiritual leader of Ismailis, Shah Karim Al Hussaini (Aga Khan IV) March 21st,1983 





November 1981: Egypt's Gamal Awad vs Pakistan's Jahangir Khan in 1981's World Squash Championship. 





John-Paul II in Karachi, Pakistan on February 16, 1981 





Dec 1980: vivrichards of West Indies in action during the 2nd Test match against Pakistan in Faisalabad. 





Dec 1980: Malcolm Marshall of the West Indies in action during the Second Test match against Pakistan in Faisalabad.





Afghan refugees negotiate their way into Pakistan through the Khyber Pass, January 1980. 





Queen Elizabeth II is driven through the streets of Karachi during the second phase of her tour of Pakistan, 1961 






1961, Royal Tour to Pakistan, Queen Elizabeth II is pictured visiting the Khyber Pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thunder Bolt

1961, Royal Tour to Pakistan, Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh, are pictured in Lahore.




1961, Royal Tour to Pakistan, Queen Elizabeth II is pictured at a costume parade in Karachi 




1961, Royal Tour to Pakistan, Queen Elizabeth II is pictured at a costume parade in Karachi 





1961, Queen Elizabeth II shakes hands with the Governor of West Pakistan, Malik Mohammed Khan at Peshawar Airport





The Shah of Iran reviewing a guard of honour, Karachi 1958. 





Voting process during General elections of 1959. 





Shoaib and Shoaib. Two Shoaibs of Pakistan Cricket, Akhtar & Malik celebrating together in 2000. #Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Jahangir Khan of Pakistan with the trophy after becoming the men's British Open Squash Champion on 10th April 1984 





Jahangir Khan of Pakistan in action during the British Open Squash Championships at Wembley Arena. 11th April 1983. 





1956 Melbourne Olympics: Men's 200 Metres Heat, Pakistan's A, Khaliq wins the heat ahead of Trinidad's Mike Agostini 





Mohammed Nawaz of Pakistan in action during Amateur Athletics Association Championship in London, July 16th 1960.





August 1954: Pakistani cricketer Fazal Mahmood bowling in the final test match at the Oval. 





Group photo of Pakistan Cricket team on tour of England, 1954. 





Indian batsman Vijay Hazare is bowled by Pakistan's Amir Eliah during the Test Match in New Delhi. 





Pakistan's squash legend Hashim Khan in 1951.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

21st July 1948: Pakistani swimmers S Karamally & A Aziz at the Empire Pool in Wembley, London, during 1948 Olympics.





Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar signing official documents, August 17th, 1947. 





August 17th, 1947. Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah after sworn in as the first Governor General of Pakistan





August 15, 1947, at Lancaster House. London. A civil commission of Pakistanis presenting the flag of Pakistan.





One of 30 special trains leaving New Delhi Station which will take the staff of the Pakistan government to Karachi. 






July 13Th 1947, New Pakistan Prime Minister Liaqat Ali Khan Shows The Assembly The New National Flag. 




Pakistan Football team that won gold-medal at the 1989 South Asian Games in Islambad.





Members of All-Indian Muslim League demonstrating in the streets of London, demanding 'Pakistan Or Perish' in 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Kisakhani, the main Bazaar in Peshawar. 1937. 





A road high up in the Khyber Pass, Pakistan, circa 1930. 





A cavalry unit advancing on North-West Frontier towards Khyber Pass, September 1922. Region is now part of Pakistan.





Karachi's Trinity church in early 1900s. #Karachi





Expedition to Karakoram & western Himalaya's by Prince Luigi Amedeo of Savoy, Olthingthang base camp, Photo: 1909.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Lahore's railway station in early 1900s





Exterior of the Charring Cross Hotel in Lahore, in Pakistan, 1890. 





The Vice-regal tent at the Durbar or Mughal court under the British Raj at Rawalpindi, circa March 1885. 





A photograph of a group of Afghan chieftains sitting beneath the walls of a fort, taken by John Burke in about 1878. 






The hill fort at Attock in the Punjab, Pakistan, with the River Indus in the foreground, 1878. 





Famous picture of Imran Khan & Princess Diana on her Private visit to Pakistan 





Side-effect of the flooding that swamped 1/5 of Pakistan was that millions of spiders turned trees into cocoons. 






Migration between India and Pakistan after India's Partition, 1947. Via LIFE.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Begum Naheed Mirza (Mrs Iskandar Mirza) in Mama Parsi Girls' School Karachi.





Famous singer Runa Laila and her sister Dina Laila sing at a party, February 1965





Yahya Khan with the Shah of Iran in the Shalimar Gardens Lahore





Feb 1952: Eleanor Roosevelt in the Children Ward of Lady Dafferin Hospital, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Runa lailla is looking so young

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

[Bregs] said:


> Runa lailla is looking so young


yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

England's kevin peterson & Sean Udal visits a hospital in Islamabad to meet the survivors of 2005 earthquake. 





Mahmood Akhtar * Bushra Ansari in PTV's 1978 serial "Emergency Ward"





One of the initial broadcasters at Radio Pakistan, and first female, Farooq Jahan Tirmizi.





September 1954: Pakistan Diplomat Sir Muhammad Zafrulla Khan at the SEATO conference. 





A female cyclist in action during 1st national games of Pakistan in Karachi, 1948.





Foreign tourists at Karachi's beach in 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paksanity

@dexter Can you please remove *coloured photos* from title of thread. Many B&W photos have been deservingly posted and I think that's a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Paksanity said:


> @dexter Can you please remove *coloured photos* from title of thread. Many B&W photos have been deservingly posted and I think that's a good thing.



Well my freind i agree but only mods can change the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paksanity

dexter said:


> Well my freind i agree but only mods can change the title.



Oh ok, got it. @mods @Horus @waz @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster Can we remove coloured photos condition from title of this thread. Some historic B&W photos are part of this thread now. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@dexter and all others that have contributed, thanks a lot for this wonderful fascinating thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Pakistan before 90s Independence Day Special Pics:







1947 Muslim Refugees at Delhi Jamia Masjid.





April 21, 1938 - Funeral Procession of Sir Allama Muhammad Iqbal, Lahore*






Train to Pakistan steaming out of New Delhi Railway Station, 1947.







A refugee train on its way to Punjab, Pakistan.






*Quaid-e-Azam , Fatimah Jinnah , Liaquat Ali khan and Begum Liaquat Ali khan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

dexter said:


>



interesting, thanks for sharing.. can we read the associated story/article somewhere ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

some very rare pics, this is turning out to be a very rich heritage thread full of memorable pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Geralt said:


> interesting, thanks for sharing.. can we read the associated story/article somewhere ?



I'll try to find it.


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................

.*All the pics were taken by an unknown photographer before the independence *
*
Lawrence Hall
*





*View of Lahore city and Badshahi masjid

*





*Walled city and Shahi qila
*





*Bridge of boats at river ravi
*





*Lahore high court & Mall road
*





*Lawrence Hall
*




................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Timeless talent: Cast of Dhoop Kinare and Alpha Bravo Charlie then and now*

By Sajja Shah






These actors have aged with time but their performances are preserved in our hearts and will always be cherished

*KARACHI: We all get nostalgic when we recall the golden period of mid 80s and late 90s when PTV gave us hit drama serials like Dhoop Kinare, Alpha Bravo Charlie, Neeli Dhoop and Waris. *

Who can ever forget the handsome faces of Alpha, Bravo and Charlie who looked formidable in their uniform or Dr Zoya of _Dhoop Kinare._Here are pictures of how these actors have aged with time but their performances are preserved in our hearts and will always be cherished.

The cast of _Alpha Bravo Charlie_:

Faraz Inam as Faraz Ahmed:






He played a captain in the army and son of a rich landlord in Punjab. Faraz was a confident, ambitious man — Mr Perfect who was well-built, good-looking and wealthy to go along with his excellent academic record. He owned a Mercedes, a Black C180. Ahmad, unlike his friends, was not assigned to any of the combat action.

Captain M Qasim Khan as Gulsher Khan:






Mild-mannered, modest, and humble, he married Shahnaz Sher and settled in a luxurious apartment. A few days after his marriage, Khan was sent to Bosnia on a UN peacekeeping mission. While a commanding officer of his company, Khan harbored and launched a number of rescue operations to protect Bosnian Muslims held by the Serbian forces.

Captain Abdullah Mehmood as Kashif Kirmani






A third generation army officer who initially did not like being in the army but later proved himself. Kirmani was the main character responsible for providing humor through mischief. He played the first cousin to Shahnaaz, the series’ leading female character.

Shahnaaz Khawaja as Shahnaaz Sher






The beauty born in Uganda played the role of a Cambridge-educated elementary school teacher of special children who had a straightforward personality with her own philosophy of life.

Beautiful and confident, she was the love interest of Faraz and first cousin of Kashif. She later married Captain Gulsher Khan.

The cast of _Dhoop Kinare_:

Rahat Kazmi as Dr Ahmer Ansari






Dr Ahmer Ansari plays a man bereaving the death of his foster father. He vaguely remembers that he was adopted but has no knowledge that his father had a daughter who died young and that she also gave birth to a girl who lives somewhere in the same city. In his will, Ahmer’s father leaves behind everything but gifts the house to his granddaughter, whom he never met.

Throughout the first few episodes, Ahmer couldn’t come to terms with the death of his foster father and the sudden emergence of Baba’s granddaughter who now owns the house he lived and loved. He expected a responsible person to take over his father’s abode.

Sajid Hassan as Dr Irfan






Sajid Hassan plays this character beautifully. He is a junior colleague of Dr Ahmer and works as the administrator of the children’s ward. He is a carefree person with an unmatched humorous personality.

Marina Khan as Dr. Zoya Ali






Marina played a cheerful young doctor who brings joy to the mundane life at the hospital and in Ahmer’s life. Although, her carefree attitude leaves no other choice for Ahmer but to educate her by means of strict behavior as he believes a doctor’s life demands a lot more seriousness than what Zoya demonstrates. Her carefree attitude and short hair made her an iconic symbol in Pakistani television.

source: Timeless talent: Cast of Dhoop Kinare and Alpha Bravo Charlie then and now - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Classic thread of memorable pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Quiz: Who was the real Jinnah, beyond politics?*






*Checkout how much you know about your Quaid:*

source:Quiz: Who was the real Jinnah, beyond politics? - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

[Bregs] said:


> Classic thread of memorable pics



Well usually i dont reply people on this thread
I just give thanks to their posts
But, I must say thankyou for kind and constant support !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Thunder Bolt said:


> A street stall in front of the Karachi Municipal Corporation (KMC) building on M. A. Jinnah Road, Pakistan, 1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1890: City Hall in Karachi, in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi beach, August 1988.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zia Ul-Haq playing golf at Emirates Golf Club in Dubai, March 1988. Sheikh Mohammed & Sheikh Maktoum also present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benazir Bhutto with Algerian President Chadli Bendjedid in Alger, Algerie on July 14th, 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benazir Bhutto with leaders of the world, including India's Rajiv Gandhi in Paris, France on July 13th, 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London 1979, ZA Bhutto's sons Shahnawaz & Murtaza at press conference after news that their father is to be executed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 15th, 1973, Vendors at the Fowara Chowk shopping centre, in old Rawalpindi, Pakistan.








He is NOT playing Golf. He is inaugurating the first golf club in Dubai. From what I remember, a paratrooper landed, saluted him and handed him the golf club and ball. Gen Zia subsequently teed off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin the first men to step on moon visit #Pakistan in 1970. 





Golden classic ! Sajjad Ali, Junaid Jamshed and Ali Haider. Singing legends of #Pakistan. 






Quaid e Azam 1st Guard of Honour-14 August-1947 "






Refugee Camps in 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

14 August 1947 :: DAWN Newspaper Headline " Birth of Pakistan an Event in History" 






Quaid e Azam M. Ali Jinnah's reply to Lord MountBatten's address on 14 August, 1947




















Mr Jinnah, Fatima Jinnah, Lord and Lady Mountbatten on 14 August, 1947. "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

A family waiting their turn at Peshawar Airport for the flight to India Partition. 






A map speculating on a possible division of India from the daily Herald Newspaper 4 june, 1947





1947: Habib Rahimtoola Hoists Pakistan flag Lanchaster House London. 






14th 1947, Ist ever parade for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

dexter said:


> Well usually i dont reply people on this thread
> I just give thanks to their posts
> But, I must say thankyou for kind and constant support !



you are welcome dear, this thread is so unique and rare that one is compelled to reply

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

The people of the 60's and 70's looked more disciplined and civilized.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crackzz

I wish if I was born in 1960. What recked us all to doom?


----------



## dexter

*





Lt. General Hameed Gul with Lt. General Akhtar Abdur Rehman in 1987*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Pakistan army has an all white ceremonial uniform?


----------



## ghazi52

.........Jama Cloth Market.....Old cinema. Bandar road..............
...
.





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................Murree Punjab....
.
..



.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Peshawar in mid 60s*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................Polo Team...............
..

.





Gilgit Polo Team in 1880

.............................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshi

Thanks all for sharing all these golden old pics  really surprised and sad but Insha Allah our future will be bright again  we will rise again IA  and please keep sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Bolt

1960s: Celebrating #Pakistan #IndependenceDay in Dacca (then East Pakistan)





1947-48: British Troops leaving #India after#Partition





1947: Personnel of #Pakistan Navy bring bread from their own mess to feed the hungry refugees at one of the camps near #Karachi



1947: Tent Refugee Camp Houses - #Karachi





1910s: Life in #Karachi





1880s: Street Scene - #Peshawar






1877: Tribesmen of North Western Frontier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

1930s: View at the Mall - #Murree



1920s: Bird's Eye-View of #Rawalpindi City





1967: Habib Bank Headquarters Building in Dacca - East





1960s: Frere Hall - #Karachi



May, 1961: Photograph of Sargent Shriver, Director of the Peace Corps in #Rawalpindi, #Pakistan as part of an eight nation tour. 

Photo Contributed by Mr. Bakhtiar Khalid:

Caption on verso of photo reads: "Mr. Sargent Shriver, Director, US Peace Corps, arrived in Rawalpindi on Friday, May 5, 1961, for one-day visit to Pakistan's interim capital. During his stay in Rawalpindi, he met with President Mohammad Ayub Khan, cabinet ministers, and governmental secretaries, and discussed with them the possible use of American youth volunteers in development work in Pakistan. Picture shows (left to right): Mr. David MacEachron, a member of Mr. Shriver's party; Mr. Justice Shahbauddin, chairman Pakistan Constitution Commission; Mr. Shriver; President Mohammad Ayub Khan; Mr. William M. Rountree, U.S. Ambassador to Pakistan; Lieut. Gen. W.A. Burki, Pakistan Minister of Health, Labor, and Social Welfare; Mr. James S. Killen, Director of U.S. Operation Mission in Pakistan; Mr. Harris Wofford, a member of Mr. Shriver's party; Mr. Akhter Hussain, Minister of Education and Kashmir Affairs of Pakistan; Mr. M. Shoaib, Finance Minister of Pakistan; and Mr. M. Ayub, Finance Secretary, government of Pakistan."





1954: King Saud of Saudi Arabia visiting tomb of Prime of #Pakistan Liaquat Ali Khan at #Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

1954: King of Saudi Arabia Saud Inaugurating Dargai Power House






1940s: City Police Station - #Rawalpindi






1860s: Mountain Battery lines, #Abbottabad





1960s: A Traffic Constable Managing Traffic in#Karachi

1920s: Victoria on the Streets of #Karachi —



1900s: Bazar Scene - #Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

............... . . . . ..................................................
*Karachi in 1910s
At that time, also known as "Paris of Asia".
*





.............................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................



1976 - Young members of Pakistani Cricket team having Halla-Gulla at Nightclub, this function was arranged by Everest Cricket club. Such parties were popular in Bhutto's era. Mudassar Nazar, Waseem Raj, Javed Miandad and Sikandar Bakt can be seen. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................
.Subterranean Wonderland, The Khewra Salt Mine c.1940s

The Khewra salt mine, the second largest in the world, is a warren of 40 kilometers of tunnels housing an illuminated mosque made from salt rock, an electric train and even an asthma clinic. 
The mine 100 miles south of Pakistan's capital Islamabad is the largest and oldest salt mine in the country, drawing up to 250,000 visitors a year. 




..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................................................



.........

General's Bungalow & Barracks, 
Karachi.... c.1905

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## James David

Beautiful thread! I never knew Pakistan was such a progressive country in the past. I hope that Pakistan can return to what it was in the past. 
My Pakistani friends, please do not be offended if I say that I think too much religious freedom breeds extremism on other people. There should be a clear line that separates religion from the state or the government. I cannot help but think what could have happened if things worked the other way around. Good luck for the future!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor

James Jaevid said:


> Beautiful thread! I never knew Pakistan was such a progressive country in the past. I hope that Pakistan can return to what it was in the past.
> My Pakistani friends, please do not be offended if I say that I think too much religious freedom breeds extremism on other people. There should be a clear line that separates religion from the state or the government. I cannot help but think what could have happened if things worked the other way around. Good luck for the future!!!


James bro how you get this professional tag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David

VARCHASVE said:


> James bro how you get this professional tag


Now that you said it buddy @VARCHASVE , I really have no idea how it got there. As I have mentioned when someone asked me before, I thought it was some kind of rating or something.

Kudos to the one who created this thread and those who posted such nice pictures. Actually I downloaded them and will will send it to an old friend in Jersey! Keep 'em comi'n!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................
*Interesting Color Photographs of Pakistan in 1957*







































.........

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## [Bregs]

Thanks for sharing these rare images

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................................
..




7th May 1947, view of Khyber Pass near Ali Masjid ,...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................

*Regal Square (Chowk), Lahore*. Pre-partition photo of Regal Chowk, Lahore.




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................

Aerial view of Merewether Clock Tower Karachi, intersection Bundar Road & McLeod Road Karachi - 1955.






.
State Bank, I.I. Chundrigar Road Karachi - 1962






.





..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Great pics as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

James Jaevid said:


> Now that you said it buddy @VARCHASVE , I really have no idea how it got there. As I have mentioned when someone asked me before, I thought it was some kind of rating or something.
> 
> Kudos to the one who created this thread and those who posted such nice pictures. Actually I downloaded them and will will send it to an old friend in Jersey! Keep 'em comi'n!



Thankyou for your appreciation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................................
University of Karachi in 70






..

.
.MEREWEATHER CLOCK TOWER, - 1920
.










.
.
.
.Karachi, Harbor - 1860





.

.
.
Port Of Karachi 1947
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................

1st February 1961: President General Ayub Khan of Pakistan assists Queen Elizabeth II down the steps to the lawn of his Karachi residence, where she was attending a State Banquet in her honour with Prince Philip, as part of their 16 day tour of Pakistan





.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................................................



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................
Karachi *1950s*





*Jehangir Kothari in 1920s.*



....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> ...............................................................................................
> 
> 1st February 1961: President General Ayub Khan of Pakistan assists Queen Elizabeth II down the steps to the lawn of his Karachi residence, where she was attending a State Banquet in her honour with Prince Philip, as part of their 16 day tour of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Talk about glory days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

@Khafee Bro, you need to see this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


> .................................................................................................................
> University of Karachi in 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> .
> .MEREWEATHER CLOCK TOWER, - 1920
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .Karachi, Harbor - 1860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> .
> Port Of Karachi 1947
> .


Would appreciate if you could post some pics of Karachi university in the '50s and '60's

Thanks!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Don't know if these have been posted here yet:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

Green Arrow said:


> Amazing, Where did that Pakistan disappear?


Still standing tall, giving nightmares to it's enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................
Vice Chancellor..University of Karachi


1. Prof. A. B. A. Haleem 23-06-1951 to 22-06-1957




2. Prof. Basheer Ahmad Hashmi 23-06-1957 to 22-06-1961




3. Prof. Dr. Ishtiaq Hussain Qureshi 23-06-1961 to 02-08-1971




4. Prof. Dr. Mahmud Hussain 03-08-1971 to 09-04-1975




5. Prof. Dr. Saleem uz Zaman Siddiqui (Acting) 10-04-1975 to 16-01-1976




6. Prof. Dr. Ehsan Rasheed 07-01-1976 to 31-08-1979




7. Prof. Dr. S. Masum Ali Tirmizi 01-09-1979 to 31-08-1983




8. Dr. Jamil Jalbi 01-09-1983 to 31-08-1987





...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................
Students belonging to the left-wing National Students Federation campaign during a student union elections at the Karachi University in 1969.

.



...

............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

*Mao Zedong's last public appearance on 1976, meeting Pakistani Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................












Flamboyant: A group of Pakistani students in 1975.









Students outside the Arts Lobby of Karachi University (1974).
...

Come On .........................................
.
.





A 1973 press ad (in DAWN newspaper) of one of Karachi’s many famous nightclubs of the 1970s, The Oasis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

Bas_kya_bhai said:


> The premier of ‘Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom’ at Karachi’s Nishat Cinema, 1984. In 2012, the cinema was burned down by religious fanatics



One of my work place ... have fond memories of Nishat


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................................................



......

.
.................
An early fleet of planes of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) lined up at the Karachi Airport.


.





....
.
.





Students outside the Arts Lobby of the Karachi University in 1974.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................................

Karachi
...




....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

thanks @Khafee bhai for +ve rating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lack of Jobs , Falling School standards together with Job via political means , have ruined Pakistan of 60s , since 70s Pakistan is in a decline


Intellectual decline 

Reduction in quality of Human Resources
Extremism brewing from low quality social environment 

Lack of Sporting
Pakistan's Human Resouce power has constructed Gulf cities and projects leaving Pakistan itself seeking outside help to complete their projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Lack of Jobs , Falling School standards together with Job via political means , have ruined Pakistan of 60s , since 70s Pakistan is in a decline
> 
> 
> Intellectual decline
> 
> Reduction in quality of Human Resources
> Extremism brewing from low quality social environment
> 
> Lack of Sporting
> Pakistan's Human Resouce power has constructed Gulf cities and projects leaving Pakistan itself seeking outside help to complete their projects


... Your post shows me you lack alot of knowledge.

1: Pakistan is the only country in the region to have never had negative growth. For a country to "decline" you need negative growth, although War on terrorism has slowed us down we still have a growth rate of 4.5% compared to 7-8% before war on terrorism, although our current growth is expected to sharply increase due to decline in terrorism, crime, corruption and construction of economic focused projects such as CPEC. We are growing faster than average countries and our peak was at 11.5%.

2: What intellectual decline? Literacy rates are going up, more people are in schools than ever and colleges are facing significant increases in students.

3: Again, Human resources are significantly increasing in all areas around Pakistan thanks to more government and military grip from operations such as Zarb e Azb and Karachi Operation.

4: Extremism in our country has decreased to near extinction. Extremism is no longer "brewing" but infact is in decline, just 4 years ago most of the population support the Taliban - but now i can easily say only less than 1-2% support the Taliban. Even so, most Extremists here hate the Taliban and are very patriotic Pakistanis.

5: Lack of Sporting...?

7: We have a 50 million strong Labor force, those Pakistani "human resources" in the Gulf countries bring in over 18 billion dollars worth of remittances - you should thank them rather than criticize. Other countries are helping because they see potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

dexter said:


> LP cover of Nazia and Zoheb Hassan’s first album, ‘Disco Dewane’ (1980).



One of the best voices of early 80s. All her albums were huge hits in India as well.
Brother Sister team with producer Biddu gave us some really memorable songs including Aap Jaisa koi from 1980 hit Qurbani.




Nazia went on to win Filmfare best female singer award for the same. She remains youngest recipient of this award till date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................
*Remembering 80s & 90s: The Best Era of Pakistani Music*

80’s & 90’s was surely the best era for the Pakistani music; experiencing artists like the Vital signs, Junoon, Strings, Awaaz, Hasan Jahangir, Nazia & Zohaib Hassan, Fakhr-e-Alam and many more…It was the blend of the best which will never be forgotten.

This post is NOT gonna be *‘the best collection’* or *‘the top 10 list’* but rather it would help peeping you back into the 90’s era. Whattay decade it was in terms of *Pakistani Music! Lets start with:

*Disco Deewane!!**






Yes I mean Nazia Hassan, surely an icon for our country. Her tracks received great acclamation worldwide especially in our neighbors and they also made it to different night clubs across India and UK. Check out this song picturised on legendary actress Babra Shareef in a Pakistani movie called Sangdil (1982) featuring Nadeem as a lead actor. If you have watched this Pakistani movie or have loved this song in past, this video will surely bring back old memories to you.
*
*Hawa Hawa*!!*

The “Pop Star” Hasan Jahangir came in with this sensational hit and took many hearts away..The song took him to Bollywood where it received a great response. (I hope we all remember his kingly entrance through a helicopter in a concert).








**Billo De Ghar!!**

How can we forget “Billo”? Pakistan’s pop industry cannot end without Billo being involed..The famous hit by Abrar Ul Haq * Billo K ghar* was a major hit with in the country and did contribute to the local music scene to a great extent. The beat got popular among the young boys at that time!!






**Aye jawan!!**

_Tu mere liye Jadoo ka chiragh hai…Tu ye tou butaa paani hai k aag hai_….Oops! sorry for that….How can we forget “Awaz”!!!..The trio comprising of Haroon, Fakhir and the leading guitar player in today’s Pakistani music industry Asad Ahmed gave us great hits like“Aye jawan” , “Mr. Fraudy” and ” jadoo Ka chiraagh” which surely rocked many hearts..






**Jazba-e-Junoon**

When we talk about Rock music in Pakistan the first name that hits our minds isJunoon!!! A band who took Pakistan’s name to different parts of the world and gave out the real image of what this country is capable of by giving a new dimension to music known as “Sufi Rock”,with their hits like “Neend Aati Nai”, ” Khudi”, “Sayonee”, “Saeen” and the ever popular “Jazba-e-Junoon”. Junoon surely influenced many other local rock bands to come in the main stream .






*




...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................


**JUGNI!!**

Speaking of “JUGNI!!!” we have to talk about *Saleem Javed*, another pop artist from Pakistan who did bring some great music to the country. You must check out the Semi-Rap style of the female vocalist in this modern version of Jugni of that time.







**Duur*!!*

Further moving on with an era of good music and lyrics *“Sar Kiye Pahar” and “Duur”*are worth of listening.. The boys from Karachi *“Faisal Kapadia” and “Bilal Maqsood”*when merged formed one of the greatest sensations in the subcontinent’s music industry known as “Strings’. Strings, now surely the most successful band in South Asia brought a new sense of music which mostly focused Pop/rock. The band still stands today and the success story goes on as they go on with their journey.












This article would completely be useless if it ends without including the most highly acclaimed band in Pakistan’s music industry i.e* “Vital Signs”*, comprising of some great talent like Junaid Jamshed, Rohail Hayat, Shahzad(Shahi hasan) and Nusrat Husain and with their most of the songs being written by Shoaib Mansoor .The band touched the skies…Dil Dil Pakistan standing 3rd on BBC world music charts and giving out hits like “Aitebaar”, ” Wo Kon Thi” And “Sanwali saloni” Vital signs gave rise to a new era of music with in the country which they will always be remembered for. Check out the last one song which is not less than a national song of Pakistan :

**Dil *Dil *Pakistan*


When ever I have listened to these people I have always cherished those moments that I have spent in my childhood listening to these songs. I would only say that those were some great times which shall always be remembered.







...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

ghazi52 said:


> Billo De Ghar


Really catchy song, i had a cassette of motley mix of songs, Billo was one song, over which me and my younger brother danced like hell.
& of course Duur...




How good is that guitar...

Fuzon's Akhiyan (well not from 90s), but another great song!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share dear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EternalJives

Beautiful pictures.. Beautiful thread.. Thanks for taking us down the memory lane of old Pakistan..
Our history aside, I wish all the very best for the future of Pakistan and prosperity to the people of the land..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

dexter said:


> thanks @Khafee bhai for +ve rating


An excellent thread - You deserve it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Nov 1995*
To many he's the Mother Theresa of Pakistan. Every day *Sattar Edhi* collects the dead from the streets of Karachi for burial.

Around him, one of the world's biggest cities is descending into chaos. Edhi's massive graveyard outside Karachi looks like a war cemetery. In a back street police pick up yet another victim although there is little hope of catching his murderers. Karachi's economy is fuelled by drug dealing, gun running and bribery. It's a black joke that when the police hear gunfire, they run in the opposite direction. A millionaire businessman has developed Karachi's only computerised investigation system to try to control crime. But avoiding the battlegrounds is becoming more difficult. We follow one injured woman to hospital where there's little hope of saving her life. Small businesses and shops are too afraid to open and it's difficult to sell anything legal. For many of Karachi's orphans Sattar Edhi is their only hope. Interview with Benazir Bhutto.

Produced by* ABC Australia*
Distributed by *Journeyman Pictures*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

